# National Geography HD on channel 77?



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Just saw in the guide. No programming yet. Earl any idea when D* will start the programming.

Its actually coming and going in the guide...any official word?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting, I don't see anything for channel 77 here.


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Interesting, I don't see anything for channel 77 here.


Its actually coming and going. I saw it twice in the guide


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I'll be 










:balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons:


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

yes I have it too, very interesting.


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

great job to put the image so fast.....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

amitgupta_email said:


> great job to put the image so fast.....


Helps to have the camera on the computer desk


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

This is fantastic news!! Thought we would have to wait til the 4th Quarter for this channell! Now we just need a confirmation date when it will be made available.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Great news. This is the one channel out there that I absolutely want now.....


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Yippee! I see NGHC on 77 in my guide too.

OK, now I'm racking my brain trying to figure out what used to be on channel 77. What was there?


----------



## amitgupta_email (Dec 8, 2006)

Tiger Tony said:


> Yippee! I see NGHC on 77 in my guide too.
> 
> OK, now I'm racking my brain trying to figure out what used to be on channel 77. What was there?


nothing was there earlier....


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Did someone make a typo over at D*, why is it "NGHC" instead of "NGHD"?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I spoke to a CSR a few minutes ago. I noticed this about 15 minutes ago and called. I told her that the channel was on the guide and wanted to know what was up with it. I told her it was listed as "To Be Announced". She told me I could get rid of the "To Be Announced" by resetting the receiver. LOL!!! I told her I wanted to know what was up with NGHD. She didn't know. I have a feeling it may be around the corner. Hopefully! That's a great channel.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

amitgupta_email said:


> nothing was there earlier....


Correct, channel 77 was unused previously.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm wondering which sat this will be coming from and if this will be MPEG2 or MPEG4. If it's MPEG4 there will be a lot of HR10 users that won't be too happy.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

PoitNarf said:


> Did someone make a typo over at D*, why is it "NGHC" instead of "NGHD"?


*"NGHC" N*ational *G*eograp*H*ic *C*hannel


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> *"NGHC" N*ational *G*eograp*H*ic *C*hannel


:lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm wondering which sat this will be coming from and if this will be MPEG2 or MPEG4. If it's MPEG4 there will be a lot of HR10 users that won't be too happy.


That's what I was going to ask


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Im also noticing YES and SNY HD channels in my EPG. (I have 2 of each in my EPG). Cleveland DMA here.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

It is showing up on the HR10-250. MPEG2?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Phil T said:


> It is showing up on the HR10-250. MPEG2?


Has to be MPEG2 since the national MPEG4 birds aren't up yet.... and you are seeing it on the Hr10.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

If it's showing up on the HR10's then it's MPEG2. Very surprising. They must be *real* confident that they will get a new sat up by Sunday Ticket.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Did someone make a typo over at D*, why is it "NGHC" instead of "NGHD"?


It is National Geographic Hard Core :lol:


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Hopefully this isn't some cruel tease on DirecTV's part.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

D* just figuired we needed something to talk about.. been kinda slow..


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Im also noticing YES and SNY HD channels in my EPG. (I have 2 of each in my EPG). Cleveland DMA here.


The same, but I'm all the way in the Las Vegas DMA.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Which package includes this channel?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

VeniceDre said:


> Hopefully this isn't some cruel tease on DirecTV's part.


They would NEVER do that:lol: :lol: :lol: You know, promise something, and not deliver for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time:nono2:


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

Channel shows up on my HR20 and my HR10-250


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> Has to be MPEG2 since the national MPEG4 birds aren't up yet.... and you are seeing it on the Hr10.


Showing up on the HR10-250 and if I tune to the channel then go to test satellite signal strength it is showing up on the Satellite @ 101° (SAT A); Transponder 8.

Mike


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Its on Both my HR20's and my HR10-250


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Who me... know something? Never..

But honestly... I don't have any more details then you arleady have.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who me... know something? Never..
> 
> But honestly... I don't have any more details then you arleady have.


That's not what we wanted to hear :lol:


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Who me... know something? Never..
> 
> But honestly... I don't have any more details then you arleady have.


Spill it Earl... You're my hero!

:icon_bb:


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

NGHC=National Geographic Heavely Compressed....lol


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I also noticed that I am also now getting 2 YES channels, 2 SNY, 2 FSMW, 2 FSNW, 2 FSBA! Anybody else!


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> I also noticed that I am also now getting 2 YES channels, 2 SNY, 2 FSMW, 2 FSNW, 2 FSBA! Anybody else!


Let's not hijack this thread with the recent RSN changes. Take that discussion over here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=854840&posted=1#post854840


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

When were we expecting this channel?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> When were we expecting this channel?


it looks like 4/9 based on the info in the guide


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mikeny said:


> it looks like 4/9 based on the info in the guide


April 9th? That's one hell of a program guide you got there!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> April 9th? That's one hell of a program guide you got there!


press info. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mikeny said:


> press info. You'll see what I mean.


I don't see anything other than "No information available" when I press info on my H20. The HR20 is in use at the moment, does it give any different info on there?


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I don't see anything other than "No information available" when I press info on my H20. The HR20 is in use at the moment, does it give any different info on there?


I see what you mean - it says 9:59 - 4/9

But I don't assume that is when we were expecting the channel. That could just be when the "To be announced" program ends and it could be arbitrary.

Has D* made any announcements as to when to expect this channel? Does anyone out there have any inside info they can share? Thats kinda what I was getting at.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm wondering which sat this will be coming from and if this will be MPEG2 or MPEG4. If it's MPEG4 there will be a lot of HR10 users that won't be too happy.


I am seeing this on my H10 so it is MPEG 2 thus far.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Smthkd said:


> I also noticed that I am also now getting 2 YES channels, 2 SNY, 2 FSMW, 2 FSNW, 2 FSBA! Anybody else!


I have 2 SNY and 2 YES but both are SD!?!!?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> I see what you mean - it says 9:59 - 4/9
> 
> But I don't assume that is when we were expecting the channel. That could just be when the "To be announced" program ends and it could be arbitrary.
> 
> Has D* made any announcements as to when to expect this channel? Does anyone out there have any inside info they can share? Thats kinda what I was getting at.


I kinda remember when TNT HD was finally lit up the guide was up for a day before it went live... It would be cruel and unusual punishment if DirecTV would leave this up for weeks with just a black screen.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I kinda remember when TNT HD was finally lit up the guide was up for a day before it went live... It would be cruel and unusual punishment if DirecTV would leave this up for weeks with just a black screen.


That would be extremely cruel indeed.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

houskamp said:


> D* just figuired we needed something to talk about.. been kinda slow..


LOL, exactly.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Funny thing. Comcast has announced NGHD and has put it in a bunch of places but not in my county yet. D* is going to beat them to it???


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

jaywdetroit said:


> I see what you mean - it says 9:59 - 4/9
> 
> But I don't assume that is when we were expecting the channel. That could just be when the "To be announced" program ends and it could be arbitrary.
> 
> Has D* made any announcements as to when to expect this channel? Does anyone out there have any inside info they can share? Thats kinda what I was getting at.


Strange when I hit info it says 3/6 at 2:30am??????


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bfncbs1 said:


> Strange when I hit info it says 3/6 at 2:30am??????


Info on the channel in the guide, not info on the program.

BTW, the furthest out on my HR10 is March 8, for what that is worth.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I can confirm the info has changed and now says 3/6 2:30am! It no longer says 6/9!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah. The "guide" data (with Title not available) populated. It now looks like the one on the HR10.


----------



## wexpo16 (Sep 14, 2006)

this is good news!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

It is also very odd. D* usually doesn't mess up a launch like this.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

If you go to the main guide and hightlight the channel number 77, it confirms that this is indeed "National Geographic Channel HD"!!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah, heck, they even have the logo assigned (on both the HR10 and HR20).


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> If you go to the main guide and hightlight the channel number 77, it confirms that this is indeed "National Geographic Channel HD"!!


Yep, I'm seeing that too, as well as 3/5 11:30 PM title not available.

Hooray, they're throwing us a bone until the MPEG4 Birds go up! Throw us some more will ya DirecTV!!!

:icon_band


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

If anyone would have noticed before that there was a channel 77 - It would have been me!  There wasn't one. Can't wait for it to play something other than _Black Screen_. Maybe _Black Screen Part Deux_?


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

awesome, this news is just awesome!


----------



## Anthcal (Mar 3, 2007)

My guide now showes upcoming program 3/5 11:30-12:18 "In the womb: Multiples, Part 1"


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've maintained that the lesson learned from the NFL HD fiasco this fall was that D* had room for at least one more HD station. I was told I was wrong. But it added up. They added a bunch of channels and only deleted a few (TNT, interactive stuff and a PPV). The interactive stuff couldn't be much bandwidth and TNT and the PPV are only two channels. Meanwhile, they were putting 6 or 7 NFL games (have to be bandwidth hogs) on simultaneously.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Yep, I'm seeing that too, as well as 3/5 11:30 PM title not available.
> 
> Hooray, they're throwing us a bone until the MPEG4 Birds go up! Throw us some more will ya DirecTV!!!
> 
> :icon_band


 Mine just showed 3/5 9:59A


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

My HR10 shows FIVE episodes of that show. Parts 1 and 2 repeated...all on 3/6.

With strange gaps.

The guide data is getting populated!

Looks like 3/6 is launch day!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Oddly, shows don't match to what is on the SD channel. I thought NGCHD was a simulcast.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Not sure with mine showing a 3/5 as will as VeniceDre ?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Not sure with mine showing a 3/5 as will as VeniceDre ?


My guide data on 1 of my HR20 now says 3/5 11:30 PM - 12:18 AM "Upcoming: In The Wombs: Multiples, Part 1"


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

HMMMMMMMMMMM maybe as the night goes on it will show something sooner


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't get anything definitive on HD schedules on NGC website...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

No, I found this...



> Are the programs and schedules the same on both channels?
> 
> Yes! You can enjoy all your favorite NGC shows on the HD channel! The schedule is identical for both channels (HD and SD). Please call 1-877-77-NGCHD for more information.


Wonder why they differ (SD and HD channels)?


----------



## Anthcal (Mar 3, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> No, I found this...
> 
> Wonder why they differ (SD and HD channels)?


i called the number it says HD is not available on Directv. Please contact Directv to request this channel. Someone should let National Geographic know :lol:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

They're only showing Upcoming In The Womb Part 1 and 2. 3/6 on my DVR @ 2 am. I scrolled ahead and there are two programs which I hit record on. Maybe it's a test run.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Or maybe they are getting a parttime version of the channel at first.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I just checked Dish Network's NGCHD guide at their website... They have a different show listed at that time... Is our guide incorrect? I can't find that show all week on NGCHD... The plot thickens.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Ah my work is done I can stop hacking the D* uplink now.:lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you imagine the poor sucker at D* trying to get this up and running and finding out there is a mob forming pounding on there remotes and tuning in. Just like the $10 an hour Walmart employee in charge of Elmo Tmx dolls at 3am Oct 4th.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I just checked Dish Network's NGCHD guide at their website... They have a different show listed at that time... Is our guide incorrect? I can't find that show all week on NGCHD... The plot thickens.


You do know that you could do the same with your DirecTV guide. NGC SD is already on.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

armophob said:


> Can you imagine the poor sucker at D* trying to get this up and running and finding out there is a mob forming pounding on there remotes and tuning in. Just like the $10 an hour Walmart employee in charge of Elmo Tmx dolls at 3am Oct 4th.


so... you were there, eh? As the employee or part of the mob 

BTW, until there is actual content on the channel, DIRECTV could have it parked on a transponder that isn't the real one and move it just before launch time. So the HR10 info might not be accurate for the real channel.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> You do know that you could do the same with your DirecTV guide. NGC SD is already on.


Yeah, but there was a question earlier from someone else if SD/HD were showing the same shows... doesn't hurt to look now does it?

:eek2:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

tibber said:


> so... you were there, eh? As the employee or part of the mob
> Cheers,
> Tom


No, I was on ebay paying twice as much. I am not much for lines.


----------



## btmccain (Oct 25, 2006)

My guide says the next show coming on is "In the Womb: Multiples, Part 1" airing on March 6th at 1:30 a.m.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Yeah, but there was a question earlier from someone else if SD/HD were showing the same shows... doesn't hurt to look now does it?
> 
> :eek2:


That was me. Then I posted that the NGC website says they are the same schedule.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Well then at least we all agree that our guide is not correct.


----------



## Donb01 (Feb 8, 2007)

National Geographic Health Channel.... ??


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Well then at least we all agree that our guide is not correct.


Or they are not going full time at this point.

They may be treating it like some NFL channel shows (like America's Game, which is almost never on 95 at the same time it is on 212). Fitting NGC in when they have excees bandwidth....

Guess we will just have to wait and see.

Even if it were part time, it woudl be nice to record NGCHD stuff.

It's a start.

Now that I think of it, the NGHC may be a clue. May be an alternate feed of NGHD.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Or they are not going full time at this point.
> 
> They may be treating it like some NFL channel shows (like America's Game, which is almost never on 95 at the same time it is on 212). Fitting NGC in when they have excees bandwidth....
> 
> ...


Well Dish Network calls the channel NGCHD... maybe DirecTV is just dropping the D since they use 4 letter designations.

On the HR20 when you highlight the channel # in the guide, 77 comes back as "National Geographic Channel HD"

When you highlight the channel # 95 it comes back as "DIRECTV HD Channel 95" even when part time NFL HD is on like it was earlier when "America's Game" was on.

My thinking is 77 will be a full time channel... when they get around to showing us something on it of course.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

Is there anything more sickening than the internet expression "LOL"?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Raise your hand if you'll be up at 2:30 on 3/6 waiting to see if this actually happens.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Raise your hand if you'll be up at 2:30 on 3/6 waiting to see if this actually happens.


Hand raised. Plus that's only 12:30 here.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> I've maintained that the lesson learned from the NFL HD fiasco this fall was that D* had room for at least one more HD station. I was told I was wrong. But it added up. They added a bunch of channels and only deleted a few (TNT, interactive stuff and a PPV). The interactive stuff couldn't be much bandwidth and TNT and the PPV are only two channels. Meanwhile, they were putting 6 or 7 NFL games (have to be bandwidth hogs) on simultaneously.


I said the same thing, but some people called me crazy. Looks like we were right! This might not even be the last HD channel we get before the new sats launch.


----------



## shortkud (Jan 24, 2007)

The channel shows in the guide on DirecTV's website also. Hopefully we will find out if this is a tease or not soon.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I haven't read this whole thread yet, But there is now a title being displayed in the guide instead of just TBA.

Right now it is "Inside the Womb, Multiples. Part 1."


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> *"NGHC" N*ational *G*eograp*H*ic *C*hannel


or National Geographic High Compression!!!:lol:


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Sounds like National Geographic highlights channel


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I haven't read this whole thread yet, But there is now a title being displayed in the guide instead of just TBA.
> 
> Right now it is "Inside the Womb, Multiples. Part 1."


Very metaphoric as the channel is now in the womb of D*. Hmmm, coincidence??


----------



## shortkud (Jan 24, 2007)

mikeny said:


> Very metaphoric as the channel is now in the womb of D*. Hmmm, coincidence??


Is it going to multiply?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Now that it is morning... 

I am trying to get some confirmation on what is going on, and more details.
I'll let you know when I know


----------



## absolutbob (Aug 18, 2006)

When I click "Info", I'm getting "Fetal development of twins, triplets and quadruplets. HDTV, Special."

Is this a new development since yesterday?


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Good old channel 77. How long I've waited for you to appear.

I am also seeing "Upcoming: In the Womb: Multiples, Part 1" showig on 3/6 at 1:30am CST.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Raise your hand if you'll be up at 2:30 on 3/6 waiting to see if this actually happens.


My DVR will serve as my proxy.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

If you look at the actual show time and follow the guide, you will notice that part two appears right after the first one. 

I don't understand all of the technology behind it, but I believe that the SD programming is the same as the HD on NG. I thought somebody said that made a difference in what can be passed forward to us. I thought that because of that, it was easier to provide the signal to us. As I said, I don't know enough about the technology to confirm or deny that, but maybe somebody else can fill us in on that.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

On my guide it says Upcoming:In the Womb:Multiples,Part 1 11:30p-12:18a 48 min


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Did someone make a typo over at D*, why is it "NGHC" instead of "NGHD"?


National Geographic Hard Core? :lol:


----------



## DBEX (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool!

Lisa Ling in HD...can't wait!


----------



## nhlfan79 (Aug 31, 2006)

I see it on my HR10-250, but not my HR20.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

nhlfan79 said:


> I see it on my HR10-250, but not my HR20.


Is your Guide using a FAVs list? If so, you will have to add 77 to your FAV by editing the list.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of smeeking here. For those who didn't bother reading through the whole thread, try it - it only takes 5 minutes. Every post is very short.

Can anyone with an HR10 go to Settings >> Channel List and report what is displayed for Cnannel 77?

Mine shows "77 - NGHC", but the description is "NFL Sunday Ticket HD 090".

The guide shows NGHC, the banner shows the NG logo, but why does the menu for channels still show NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Can anyone with an HR10 go to Settings >> Channel List and report what is displayed for Cnannel 77?
> 
> Mine shows "77 - NGHC", but the description is "NFL Sunday Ticket HD 090".
> 
> The guide shows NGHC, the banner shows the NG logo, but why does the menu for channels still show NFL Sunday Ticket?


Sounds like a typo to me.  And I get that too, btw.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I called D* this morning and the rep said that this station was in the process of being removed and she also said after some research, that D* does NOT have any plans at this time to add NGHD. I told her that usually when a channel appears it means they are going to add it or have already added it like ch 257. She acknowleged that channel but again stated that this would soon be coming off (ch 77). 

I get the feeling she either didn't know what she was talking about or couldn't let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a HR20-700....channel 77 lists as NGHC (Nat'l Geo ch. H/D)....
it currently has full logo and the prog. list is complete with description
of the current list, however there is no picture when you tune it!


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

moonman said:


> I have a HR20-700....channel 77 lists as NGHC (Nat'l Geo ch. H/D)....
> it currently has full logo and the prog. list is complete with description
> of the current list, however there is no picture when you tune it!


Mine says "upcoming..." as show description. I guess the picture will show up during the times that the show is not listed as "upcoming". I will put to record a show that seems to be real but is in the middle of the night.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

mganga said:


> Is there anything more sickening than the internet expression "LOL"?


There is not, that is why I refuse to use it.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah, guide data is still lacking. Hopefully Earl will give us some good news soon.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I'm wondering which sat this will be coming from and if this will be MPEG2 or MPEG4. If it's MPEG4 there will be a lot of HR10 users that won't be too happy.


Well, it better be MPEG2; it's in my channel listing and I have an old samsung HD receiver (no mpeg4). If it's not MPEG2 I shouldn't have it in my channel lineup.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> April 9th? That's one hell of a program guide you got there!


My guide says Part 1 of "multiple births" at 1:30 (cst)


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

damn I wish it was MPEG4, now we are going to get some HD Lite, nothing like watching tigers run across the grasslands and breakup into a mess of blocks


----------



## jefe303 (Feb 5, 2007)

Did anyone notice the date listed on the upcoming? 3/6 1:30a - 2:18a. NGHC is currently in the womb. Expecting on Tuesday.


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

on the 10-250....I tried searching for programming via the channel. They only show six programs for the 6th (all the same, episode 1) and it appears on one other day. There is no other programming listed beyond that.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> There is not, that is why I refuse to use it.


thank you. we should start some kind of movement/campaign. "Just say no to LOL. I mean, WTF?"


----------



## Dalek1963 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi,
I haven't heard of any plans to add NGHD, and I read the whats new every day. It's possible that I may not hear anything until its added, but it doesn't see, likely. There also hasn't been anything about a channel 77 appearing in people's guides, to say anything would be speculation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Small Update...

I have some pieces to the puzzle... but I have to wait for a final confirmation on one piece.... I hopefully will be able to share more later.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

He does this on purpose.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

mganga said:


> thank you. we should start some kind of movement/campaign. "Just say no to LOL. I mean, WTF?"


LOL


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Small Update...
> 
> I have some pieces to the puzzle... but I have to wait for a final confirmation on one piece.... I hopefully will be able to share more later.


Final piece being the launch day?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

my guide says march 6th at 2:30 am in the womb multiplies part 1 upcoming


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> He does this on purpose.


This one isn't a tease...
This is just me CMA


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This one isn't a tease...
> This is just me CMA


CMA????? 'splain.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This one isn't a tease...
> This is just me CMA


I know, I'm just jerking your chain.  
I know the difference.


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> CMA????? 'splain.


instead of cya hes cma


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> CMA????? 'splain.


CMA=Covering My A$$


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Elistan98 said:


> instead of "cya hes cma"


HUH? 
Is this "splainish"? I bareley understand "HDMI". 
I'm searching "Rosetta Stone" for translation.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> CMA=Covering My A$$


Oh...now the scales have fallen. Must have had a senior moment.:sure:

Thanks.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok, what happened to Channel 77? I was watching it this morning, had to go out, when I returned it was not even listed on the guide.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

In December, it was tvpredictions.com that anounced that NGHD was coming this year, so I guess it is true. :grin:

*http://www.tvpredictions.com/natgeo122006.htm*


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

magellanmtb said:


> Ok, what happened to Channel 77? I was watching it this morning, had to go out, when I returned it was not even listed on the guide.


Which receiver are you using? It's still listed on my HR20 and on Directv's website.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

mganga said:


> thank you. we should start some kind of movement/campaign. "Just say no to LOL. I mean, WTF?"


I'm in


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

problem solved, It wasn't on my favorites channel's list.


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

Will the real answer please standup please????????


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

I think its National Geographic Highdefinition Channel (NGHC), highdefinition being the H.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

twistedT said:


> I think its National Geographic Highdefinition Channel (NGHC), highdefinition being the H.


Ding Ding...I think you've got it!


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

6 pages on the possibility of a channel that may show up at some time on some yet to be determined date. That shows how starved Directv users are for even a hint of a new HD channel.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> 6 pages on the possibility of a channel that may show up at some time on some yet to be determined date. That shows how starved Directv users are for even a hint of a new HD channel.


And in another few months the lunch lady will have a much bigger pot to cook with so that all of us may take a larger portion


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> 6 pages on the possibility of a channel that may show up at some time on some yet to be determined date. That shows how starved Directv users are for even a hint of a new HD channel.


We'll be happy for about five minutes watching lions chase down gazelles then the "When will DirecTV get more HD?" threads will continue.

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> And in another few months the lunch lady will have a much bigger pot to cook with so that all of us may take a larger portion


Supersize my Hi-Def serving please! This is the USA!

:flag:

I won't be happy til my belt's bursting!


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

redrocker said:


> It is National Geographic Hard Core :lol:


Nude pygmies...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, my wife was commenting on how wonderful it was going to be seeing the guts ripped out of a wildebeast by a pack of lions in HD.:lol:

WIth that being said we're both looking forward to some new HD channels.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Here is what I have found out.
(And this is subject to change)

National Geographic HighDefinition Channel...
MPEG-2 Channel 77
*Part Time*

Because of the current bandwith limitations, the NGHC will not be available 24/7.

Right now... early indications are that it will only be available in the early hours of the day... (this could change).

So right now... consider NGHC a DVR "friendly" channel, and not so much Live Viewing.


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Starting on the 6th?



Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Here is what I have found out.
> (And this is subject to change)
> 
> National Geographic HighDefinition Channel...
> ...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl, thanks for getting the answer.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmmm, now if there are bandwidth issues, why wouldn't they broadcast MPEG-4 instead of MPEG-2 (just because non-HR20/H20 people can't view them?)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

What date does it start? Is it what's in the guide?

Oh, btw, Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No definitives on a date.
Other then soon.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Well hell why even bother... Just throw us a whole bone not just some chicken wing that's gonna get stuck in my dog's throat.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

It's better than nothing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> Well hell why even bother... Just throw us a whole bone not just some chicken wing that's gonna get stuck in my dog's throat.


Why bother?

Well I don't know about you... but I DVR just about anything... so it doesn't matter if it is on at 7pm or 4am...

Given the bandwith limitations... they have very few options.
They could just leave it dark to after the next set of sats go up.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

DonCorleone said:


> Hmmm, now if there are bandwidth issues, why wouldn't they broadcast MPEG-4 instead of MPEG-2 (just because non-HR20/H20 people can't view them?)


Good question. Ok now a stupid question, can the current sats at 110/119 support MPEG4?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> Hmmm, now if there are bandwidth issues, why wouldn't they broadcast MPEG-4 instead of MPEG-2 (just because non-HR20/H20 people can't view them?)


DIRECTV either can't or needs to avoid trying to make an MPEG4 CONUS feed from S1 and S2. While the specifications for S1 and S2 "look" like CONUS is planned and theoretically possible, they may have found that reality is somewhat different.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Good question. Ok now a stupid question, can the current sats at 110/119 support MPEG4?


The satellites don't care what it is, but they'd have to free up an entire transponder and make it MPEG4, can't mix MPEG4 and MPEG2 in the same stream. So they would have to convert a number of channels to MPEG4 to do this, which would tick off folks that don't have a MPEG4 STB yet since they'd loose those channels.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Good question. Ok now a stupid question, can the current sats at 110/119 support MPEG4?


Yes and no. The sats. mostly just exist as bent pipes, what goes up comes right back down. So in theory they could encode everything as MPEG4...but that would require replacing almost every receiver and uplink equipment. So techincally yes, practically no.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why bother?
> 
> Well I don't know about you... but I DVR just about anything... so it doesn't matter if it is on at 7pm or 4am...
> 
> ...


I DVR everything that I watch on a regular basis, but it's always nice to flip through channels in the evening and land on something nice... I'd rather them part-time during prime time or peak viewing hours... I know more channels are coming but the wait's frustrating.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> I DVR everything that I watch on a regular basis, but it's always nice to flip through channels in the evening and land on something nice... I'd rather them part-time during prime time or peak viewing hours... I know more channels are coming but the wait's frustrating.


I am POSITIVE if the bandwith was there during primetime... 
They most certainly would...

Part of the reason I can figure why bandwith is so tight during primetime...
All the Add-On sports packages.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Really not a big deal. Most of the shows of National Geographic like A & E, Showcase, etc are not 16 X 9 HD....they are SD stretched or with pillars. Everybody is calling for more HD channels but I don't think there is enough content at the moment. What we have right now with DTV is the best of the best.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

While I would like ALL channels in HD, NOW!, I can appreciate what it takes to get there. I've been reading many, many FCC documents since 1993! that DIRECTV has filed to get to the place we are today, about to launch satellites that will fulfill our HD dreams. A process that has been 14 years in the making!

So, if DIRECTV comes up with a DVR friendly way to get more channel(s) for a few months, I enjoy their creative approach to getting something that is better than nothing--much better than nothing! IMHO

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> Really not a big deal. Most of the shows of National Geographic like A & E, Showcase, etc are not 16 X 9 HD....they are SD stretched or with pillars. Everybody is calling for more HD channels but I don't think there is enough content at the moment. What we have right now with DTV is the best of the best.


Cinemax & Starz! HD would be on the top of my list.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am POSITIVE if the bandwith was there during primetime...
> They most certainly would...
> 
> Part of the reason I can figure why bandwith is so tight during primetime...
> All the Add-On sports packages.


Well in any case thanks for looking into it Earl... All your work here is appreciated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LDLemu4U said:


> Really not a big deal. Most of the shows of National Geographic like A & E, Showcase, etc are not 16 X 9 HD....they are SD stretched or with pillars. Everybody is calling for more HD channels but I don't think there is enough content at the moment. What we have right now with DTV is the best of the best.


That isn't necessarily true for National Geographic.
They are much more similar to Discovery HD Theater... then A&E

They have been preparing for a while to go HD.
And you can see it by the increasing number of Letter Boxed programs on SD-NGC


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That isn't necessarily true for National Geographic.
> They are much more similar to Discovery HD Theater... then A&E


But unlike Discovery HD Theater, NGCHD is actually a simulcast of the SD channel. At least that's how NGCHD normally is, I don't know if DirecTV's slimmed down version will be the same way.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That isn't necessarily true for National Geographic.
> They are much more similar to Discovery HD Theater... then A&E
> 
> They have been preparing for a while to go HD.
> And you can see it by the increasing number of Letter Boxed programs on SD-NGC


From an article last week:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6419266.html

"National Geographic Channel has mandated as far back as February 2005 that all programs must be shot in HD, despite the higher cost. The Fox Cable Networks/National Geographic Society joint venture felt the brand demanded it. The production team of the three-hour special Galápagos, premiering in March, shot some 300 hours of footage.

"Over time, people have learned not to bring us anything unless it's in HD," said Nat Geo executive vice president of programming John Ford."


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> But unlike Discovery HD Theater, NGCHD is actually a simulcast of the SD channel. At least that's how NGCHD normally is, I don't know if DirecTV's slimmed down version will be the same way.


Very true... that is probably my #1 complaint about Discovery HD.

What would be intresting then... is logistics.
Is DirecTV receiving the HD feed..... and down converting the SD?

Or are they going to get two independent feeds.


----------



## pedro4868 (Jan 31, 2007)

On my program guide, it says that a program is scheduled for tuesday the 6th on channel 77


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Please help me understand why one channel would be part time due to bandwidth. NFL ticket has like a plethora of games in HD on Sundays.

I know D* “drops” TNTHD, active channel and some pay per view channels to offset NFL Sunday ticket. We’re only talking about one new channel here. Why not drop a few pay per views and offer NGHC 24/7?

Do we really need 10 pay per view channels showing “Saw 3” at the same time…..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Why not drop a few pay per views and offer NGHC 24/7?


PPVs make money.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> PPVs make money.


I fully understand the $$$$$ stuff.

I'm just saying cut out the duplicate channels showing the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm just saying cut out the duplicate channels showing the same thing at the same time.


They can't do that. It's their "pseudo VOD" service.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

They don't seem to mind to cut back PPV and other channels for NFL.  Must be patient and wait for the MPEG4 sats.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

NFL-ST is just as good as PPV money wise.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> NFL-ST is just as good as PPV money wise.


NFL-ST probably makes more money than PPV for the four months it runs.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't see 77 no matter how many times I try. Guess I can't get it in Connecticut. When I try to add it to my list of channels it doesn't show up. Guess I'll have to wait until it goes national.


----------



## jstrossner (Feb 5, 2006)

The guide now shows:
Upcoming: In the Womb part 1 3/6 1:30a-2:18a


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I don't see 77 no matter how many times I try. Guess I can't get it in Connecticut. When I try to add it to my list of channels it doesn't show up. Guess I'll have to wait until it goes national.


It is national, and *nobody* has a picture on the channel. It's not live yet.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jstrossner said:


> The guide now shows:
> Upcoming: In the Womb part 1 3/6 1:30a-2:18a


Oh man, good thing you posted this. It's only been posted about 20 times already in this thread.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It is national, and *nobody* has a picture on the channel. It's not live yet.


I can tune to 77 at all. Doesn't show up on my list of channels. Even when I go to all channels it doesn't show up. Is there something else to do, or is it not showing up on all HR20's yet?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Oh man, good thing you posted this. It's only been posted about 20 times already in this thread.


JW

:lol: Give the guy a break. It was is third post.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Oh man, good thing you posted this. It's only been posted about 20 times already in this thread.


Nobody reads... RIF


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I can tune to 77 at all. Doesn't show up on my list of channels. Even when I go to all channels it doesn't show up. Is there something else to do, or is it not showing up on all HR20's yet?


Shhh... no one tell him he has one of the special HR20s.



I don't know what to tell you... If you can't pick it up from direct tuning or In the Guide for All Channels maybe try resetting and see if it pops up. Double check that your favorites guide isn't set to one of the customs.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Shhh... no one tell him he has one of the special HR20s.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you... If you can't pick it up from direct tuning or In the Guide for All Channels maybe try resetting and see if it pops up. Double check that your favorites guide isn't set to one of the customs.


I have tried direct tuning and went to all channels. It doesn't show in my guide. Like you said, a reset may fix it. I'll give that a try when the TV's not in use.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually... there is enough guide data in there now..
You can scheduled the recordings for the 6th.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Aawww...Just kick the wife off the TV. Who wears that the pant's in that house.
Restting it will be the good for that whole family.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Aawww...Just kick the wife off the TV. Who wears that the pant's in that house.
> Restting it will be the good for that whole family.


I was going to say that I had something recording but I can not tell a lie. The wife is watching the TV.:lol: If I want to eat supper I have to be good for a while.:eek2:  :lol:


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... there is enough guide data in there now..
> You can scheduled the recordings for the 6th.


Maybe you're seeing more data than I am yet since all I still see on that day is the "In The Womb: Multiples" series... Also is the guide data even correct since it's not the same programming showing on the SD version on 276 at that time?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> Maybe you're seeing more data than I am yet since all I still see on that day is the "In The Womb: Multiples" series... Also is the guide data even correct since it's not the same programming showing on the SD version on 276 at that time?


I am not sure what DVR you have.

If you are on an HR20, In the guide...
Highlight the channel number... Hit INFO

It will list out everything that is scheduled for the channel (the actual programs)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Maybe you're seeing more data than I am yet since all I still see on that day is the "In The Womb: Multiples" series... Also is the guide data even correct since it's not the same programming showing on the SD version on 276 at that time?


Do you mean like: Discovery HD & Discovery SD?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Do you mean like: Discovery HD & Discovery SD?


Both the HD & SD version of NGC have the same schedule... Discovery does not.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not sure what DVR you have.
> 
> If you are on an HR20, In the guide...
> Highlight the channel number... Hit INFO
> ...


Yeah I'm on the HR20 all it lists are the "In The Womb" are you seeing other programs?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Both the HD & SD version of NGC have the same schedule... Discovery does not.


Yes but we aren't getting NGCHD full time, so we may not get the simulcast.


----------



## smitchell24 (Sep 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... there is enough guide data in there now..
> You can scheduled the recordings for the 6th.


Earl, does this confirm that National Geographic will go live nationally on March 6th? As that is the day we can schedule recordings?? Or am I reading too much into that?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

See post #147 in this thread.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

Some quick math here.

There are about 43 weeks left in 2007.
D* promised us approximately 100 new National HD channels will be online this year.

NGCHD = 1 of those ( or maybe 1/3 of those since it's part time? )
That leaves them 99.66 remaining channels to deliver in 43 weeks.
Or about 2.3 New National HD Channels every week!

That's awesome... I can't wait.

-h


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

LDLemu4U said:


> Really not a big deal. Most of the shows of National Geographic like A & E, Showcase, etc are not 16 X 9 HD....they are SD stretched or with pillars. Everybody is calling for more HD channels but I don't think there is enough content at the moment. What we have right now with DTV is the best of the best.


What about HGTV HD, Dish has it and it's 16x9.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually... there is enough guide data in there now..
> You can scheduled the recordings for the 6th.


I have tried to schedule recording by highlighting it in the guide and hitting "record". Nothing.

Suggestions.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I have tried direct tuning and went to all channels. It doesn't show in my guide. Like you said, a reset may fix it. I'll give that a try when the TV's not in use.


Are you using a custom setup for the guide. If so, you need to go to the custom setup and enable the new channel. I had the same probem and then remembered the customizatoin.

bob


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> Really not a big deal. Most of the shows of National Geographic like A & E, Showcase, etc are not 16 X 9 HD....they are SD stretched or with pillars. Everybody is calling for more HD channels but I don't think there is enough content at the moment. What we have right now with DTV is the best of the best.


I watch NGCHD on Fios frequently and it is one of the best looking HD channels available. I would definately call it part of the 'best of the best'.

I have never seen a 4x3 or a TNT-Style stretched show on the channel.

-h


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

harley3k said:


> I watch NGCHD on Fios frequently and it is one of the best looking HD channels available. I would definately call it part of the 'best of the best'.
> 
> I have never seen a 4x3 or a TNT-Style stretched show on the channel.
> 
> -h


Does anyone know will we get the chance, with the limited number hours it may be on per day to record programming which plays during prime time? In other words, is their prime time line up replayed and will it be replayed during the hours it's on D*?


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Does anyone know will we get the chance, with the limited number hours it may be on per day to record programming which plays during prime time? In other words, is their prime time line up replayed and will it be replayed during the hours it's on D*?


Every day they show "Paid Programming" content from 5:00am to 7:00am.
Knowing DirecTV these are the hours they will offer it :lol: :lol:

-h


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

bret4 said:


> I don't see 77 no matter how many times I try. Guess I can't get it in Connecticut. When I try to add it to my list of channels it doesn't show up. Guess I'll have to wait until it goes national.


Hey Bret, I live in Connecticut also and guess what, I got National Goegraphic on my guide, reset dude!


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

mikeny said:


> Does anyone know will we get the chance, with the limited number hours it may be on per day to record programming which plays during prime time? In other words, is their prime time line up replayed and will it be replayed during the hours it's on D*?


If air time is limited, due to bandwidth, they got my vote to shut down TNT and it's stretched video, and put NGHD full time. Then when the new birds are flying, put TNT back on.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. I will record everything they throw at me. Man with the new RSNs and now this we are finally starting to see some HD coming.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Here is what I have found out.
> (And this is subject to change)
> 
> National Geographic HighDefinition Channel...
> ...


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm still crossing my fingers that this will be a full-time channel. It's interesting to me that the programming starts the morning of the same day as DirecTV speaks at the Bear Stearns Media Conference... Hmmm

Looking over their schedule all the good stuff seems to be in Prime-Time.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

loudo said:


> If air time is limited, due to bandwidth, they got my vote to shut down TNT and it's stretched video, and put NGHD full time. Then when the new birds are flying, put TNT back on.


Sorry, keep TNT and get rid of Universal HD. At least TNT does have some good programming, UHD is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I'm still crossing my fingers that this will be a full-time channel.


It will be, we just have to wait a couple months.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sorry, keep TNT and get rid of Universal HD. At least TNT does have some good programming, UHD is a waste of bandwidth.


You don't like watching Knight Rider in HD? :lol:

Seriously though, any channel that lets me watch BSG in HD must stay at all costs!!!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sorry, keep TNT and get rid of Universal HD. At least TNT does have some good programming, UHD is a waste of bandwidth.


I need to watch Battlestar Galactica to see Caprica Six (even as I type) every Saturday Night in all her HD glory on UHD... until Sci-Fi goes HD this fall, I'll keep watching the BSG reruns...

That woman's fine!

:gott:


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> It will be, we just have to wait a couple months.


I know, but I mean full-time this week.... Back at you on the BSG buddy.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

RAD said:


> Sorry, keep TNT and get rid of Universal HD. At least TNT does have some good programming, UHD is a waste of bandwidth.


At least Universal Movies are commercial free.


----------



## ZoSoAir (Sep 19, 2006)

redrocker said:


> It is National Geographic Hard Core :lol:


Now that would be interesting.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

loudo said:


> At least Universal Movies are commercial free.


Dang, having a commercial in a UHD movie might make it interesting


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sorry, keep TNT and get rid of Universal HD. At least TNT does have some good programming, UHD is a waste of bandwidth.


I agree, especially because TNT has the NBA. I only watch UHD when they show the first two days of the Masters and the US Open (tennis). Otherwise it's a waste of space. I love NGC, and hope that if it is only going to be HD in the early morning hours that it isn't a simulcast. Shows like Explorer are what I want to see in HD.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sorry, keep TNT and get rid of Universal HD. At least TNT does have some good programming, UHD is a waste of bandwidth.


NO! BSG shows on UHD.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

john18 said:


> NO! BSG shows on UHD.


I don't even know what that is.

Also, if you highlight the channel in the guide now, the description is 
"NGC HD Sneak Peak". Doesn't sound promising that much beyond In the Womb will be shown.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, it is listed on my Panasonic and Hughes.

Wow, 2 programs early Tuesday Morning


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Doesn't take much bandwidth to list channels in a guide. Now all they need to do is list 149 more HD channels in the guide and they will satisfy all D* worshipers that the 150 HD National channels being advertised is true. I'll stick with E* where the few 30+ HD channels we get are actually airing. 

PS- D* raised their rates, I then reduced my sub package to less than I was paying before. The claimed HD channels I do get on D* like HDNet are so fuzzy on D* I find them lower res than a DVD. E* HD channels all are very crisp and detailed by comparison.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

azarby said:


> Are you using a custom setup for the guide. If so, you need to go to the custom setup and enable the new channel. I had the same probem and then remembered the customizatoin.
> 
> bob


Did all that and it didn't show up on my list of channels at all. Did a reset and it now shows up.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

just put 77 in my favorites

now the guide says:
Upcoming: In the Womb: Multiples, Part 1
must be moments away from broacasting
my fave show on NG is "Seconds from Disaster" and I work on an airplane 
now I can see the crashes in HD
Dan


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

ok, looked for showings, tues 3/6 2.30am, perhaps they are just now populating the guide for that channel


----------



## Erocwolverine (Jan 19, 2007)

amitgupta_email said:


> Just saw in the guide. No programming yet. Earl any idea when D* will start the programming.
> 
> Its actually coming and going in the guide...any official word?


Looks like it will become "active" on 3/6/2007 at 2:30 a.m. EST. by what my program guide list.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have tried to schedule recording by highlighting it in the guide and hitting "record". Nothing.
> 
> Suggestions.


Figured it out.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

DonLandis said:


> Doesn't take much bandwidth to list channels in a guide. Now all they need to do is list 149 more HD channels in the guide and they will satisfy all D* worshipers that the 150 HD National channels being advertised is true. I'll stick with E* where the few 30+ HD channels we get are actually airing.
> 
> PS- D* raised their rates, I then reduced my sub package to less than I was paying before. The claimed HD channels I do get on D* like HDNet are so fuzzy on D* I find them lower res than a DVD. E* HD channels all are very crisp and detailed by comparison.


Sounds like a E* worshiper to me as far as the E* HD channels being very crisp and detailed that argument was buried months ago when E* stepped up compression to add more channels. What are you going to harp on when D* has 30 - 50 HD channels by the end of 2007 along with the local RSN's oh that's right I have my local RSN now in HD with D*. I have nothing against E* they make for another option for me but right now D* is the better fit.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

upnorth said:


> Sounds like a E* worshiper to me as far as the E* HD channels being very crisp and detailed that argument was buried months ago when E* stepped up compression to add more channels. What are you going to harp on when D* has 30 - 50 HD channels by the end of 2007 along with the local RSN's oh that's right I have my local RSN now in HD with D*. I have nothing against E* they make for another option for me but right now D* is the better fit.


You got that right. My neighbor has E* HD and I have D* HD. We both have Mitsubishi TVs and both pictures look the same. The only difference is, currently he has more HD programing than I do. Maybe if we hooked a scope up to the outputs there might be a difference but to the naked eye, they look the same.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

houskamp said:


> D* just figuired we needed something to talk about.. been kinda slow..


Now that's a hoot! :grin: According to my calculations, threads and
posts by D* subs comprise 96.3% of the activity in these forums. :blowout:
:lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> It is also very odd. D* usually doesn't mess up a launch like this.


This is the _new_ DirecTV. They're messing up all of their launches.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Please help me understand why one channel would be part time due to bandwidth. NFL ticket has like a plethora of games in HD on Sundays.


Before, they were using this bandwidth to do HD event programming and it was unshared. Now it will be shared.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

My guide says programming will start at 2:30AM on 3/6.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Uh oh. I ordered my HR20 in early January, originally had a May install scheduled (due to back-ups in NY), it was finally rescheduled for two weeks ago, was canceled duo to an ice/snow storm, and now is scheduled for this Wednesday. I've been catching up on the HR20 and from everything I was reading, the HR20 just seemed to be getting better and better, and more stable with each release. Wouldn't you know it ... right when I'm about to activate mine, a software version comes out that seems to roll the clock back, and people are unhappy!
> 
> I'm guessing when I hook up my HR20 to the sat lines, I'll get this latest software version downloaded in the first hour, but it will probably be better than the old software version sitting on the box. Oh well, I guess I'll get to go through some of the pains the early adopters went through. So much for me trying to let you all iron out the kinks before I climbed aboard the HR20 train!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

upnorth said:


> What are you going to harp on when D* has 30 - 50 HD channels by the end of 2007


What are you going to do if they don't?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

harsh said:


> This is the _new_ DirecTV. They're messing up all of their launches.


Bet they can't even compete with some of the cables companies HD boxes. People around here tell me they are never working correctly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I'm guessing when I hook up my HR20 to the sat lines, I'll get this latest software version downloaded in the first hour, but it will probably be better than the old software version sitting on the box. Oh well, I guess I'll get to go through some of the pains the early adopters went through.


Just make sure that you don't hook up a network cable until _after_ you're fully updated.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Just make sure that you don't hook up a network cable until _after_ you're fully updated.


Why not? I've had a network cable hooked up to my HR20 since day one, before it ever had network capabilities. Hasn't caused any problems for me.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

drew2k said:


> I'm guessing when I hook up my HR20 to the sat lines, I'll get this latest software version downloaded in the first hour, but it will probably be better than the old software version sitting on the box. Oh well, I guess I'll get to go through some of the pains the early adopters went through. So much for me trying to let you all iron out the kinks before I climbed aboard the HR20 train!


Just had mine installed last Monday. It is working great. It received an update this week, and added the one touch guide, eliminating having to hit the guide twice to get past the filter screen.

My wife likes it and says it is easier for her than the old HR10.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Why not? I've had a network cable hooked up to my HR20 since day one, before it ever had network capabilities. Hasn't caused any problems for me.


On some home networks, there are devices that could cause the HR20 to hang... unless you have some of the latest software versions.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On some home networks, there are devices that could cause the HR20 to hang... unless you have some of the latest software versions.


Ah yes, I forgot about that recent update.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

upnorth said:


> *Sounds like a E* worshiper to me as far as the E* HD channels being very crisp and detailed *that argument was buried months ago when E* stepped up compression to add more channels. What are you going to harp on when D* has 30 - 50 HD channels by the end of 2007 along with the local RSN's oh that's right I have my local RSN now in HD with D*. I have nothing against E* they make for another option for me but right now D* is the better fit.


Sounds like to be someone who actually watches TV and not the computer screen.
Not everyone suckles from the same teat.:sure:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... this is not an E* vs D* discussion.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

harsh said:


> What are you going to do if they don't?


I see no reason why they can not have at least 30 HD channels by the end of 2007 if all goes well with the launch of the new birds.
I will weigh my options then.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On some home networks, there are devices that could cause the HR20 to hang... unless you have some of the latest software versions.


Earl, will the HR20 only talk to ViiV supported computers?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

loudo said:


> Earl, will the HR20 only talk to ViiV supported computers?


No, it will work with UPnP as well. But that is way off topic for this thread, you should take this to the HR20 forum.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Why not? I've had a network cable hooked up to my HR20 since day one, before it ever had network capabilities. Hasn't caused any problems for me.


There is a lengthy thread started by Ken S who went through six receivers before they discovered that they were locking up because the network cable was connected before the installation was complete.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

upnorth said:


> I see no reason why they can not have at least 30 HD channels by the end of 2007 if all goes well with the launch of the new birds.
> I will weigh my options then.


I see no reason either, they just need 1 bird up for now to get the ball rolling.

Currently Full-Time National HD available:

A&E, Discovery, ESPN, ESPN2, Food Network, HGTV, INHD, MTV-HD, Universal, TNT, National Geographic, HD-Net, HD-Net Movies, Wealth, NFL, Versus, Golf, OutDoor2, Spice, Playboy

Cinemax, HBO, Showtime, Starz!, The Movie Channel

Voom (15 channels which I don't know if DirecTV will ever get or want)

So not including Voom, Local HD, & RSNs that's 25 National channels.

Coming Soon:

Bravo, Cartoon, Chiller, CNN, FX, History, MGM, Sci-Fi, Sleuth, Speed, TBS, USA, The Weather Channel.

If they get the capacity for 50-60 they should be fine for the year.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

VeniceDre said:


> Currently Full-Time National HD available:


Here's a list to 25 or so that's being maintained: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80202

I don't think that TMC HD exists anymore.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> Here's a list to 25 or so that's being maintained: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80202


I forgot the 2 adult channels... I was under the impression that NBA HD was part-time?


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Bravo, Cartoon, Chiller, CNN, FX, History, MGM, Sci-Fi, Sleuth, Speed, TBS, USA, The Weather Channel.
> 
> If they get the capacity for 50-60 they should be fine for the year.


What is the actualy claimed number of HD Channels now?
I know the 150 channels was changed to "Capacity for 150".
And I heard they're backing off the CES statement of "100 New National HD Channels in 2007."

The Emmit Brown commercial seems to only talk about 3x Capacity as compared to Cable.

I'm trying to keep tabs, because I have a standing bet over on another forum that they WON'T deliver 50 new National HD channels by June 2008.

-h


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harley3k said:


> What is the actualy claimed number of HD Channels now?
> I know the 150 channels was changed to "Capacity for 150".
> And I heard they're backing off the CES statement of "100 New National HD Channels in 2007."
> 
> ...


It's always been advertised as capacity for 150 since they first announced the HD plans back in 2005.

As for backing off their plan, what else can you expect when a launch provider has a rocket blow up on them and damage the launch base? The original announcement said 150 capacity after D10 and D11 were launched. Assuming that it's 75 national channels on each satellite hopefully they'll be able to hit 75 this year, assuming that Proton doesn't come up with a problem with the launch.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

harley3k said:


> I'm trying to keep tabs, because I have a standing bet over on another forum that they WON'T deliver 50 new National HD channels by June 2008.


Hopefully you qualified whether or not HD RSNs can be considered "National HD" if DirecTV offers them CONUS.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

harley3k said:


> What is the actualy claimed number of HD Channels now?
> I know the 150 channels was changed to "Capacity for 150".
> And I heard they're backing off the CES statement of "100 New National HD Channels in 2007."
> 
> ...


Was your bet 50 in total, or 50 NEW HD channels that weren't avaible in January 2007?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> I don't think that TMC HD exists anymore.


Did it just go down? It's still listed with Verizon Fios on channel 854 here in Southern California.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

VeniceDre said:


> Did it just go down? It's still listed with Verizon Fios on channel 854 here in Southern California.


I was wrong. It certainly doesn't get very good distribution.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harley3k said:


> What is the actualy claimed number of HD Channels now?
> I know the 150 channels was changed to "Capacity for 150".
> And I heard they're backing off the CES statement of "100 New National HD Channels in 2007."
> 
> ...





VeniceDre said:


> Was your bet 50 in total, or 50 NEW HD channels that weren't avaible in January 2007?


Heck, I'd take that bet either way! By June 2008? No problem. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

tibber said:


> Heck, I'd take that bet either way! By June 2008? No problem.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


If the bet is for 50 HD Nationals in total by June '08 I think he might lose if they also put up the Voom channels.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

harley3k said:


> Every day they show "Paid Programming" content from 5:00am to 7:00am.
> Knowing DirecTV these are the hours they will offer it :lol: :lol:
> 
> -h


I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned this. During the time period Earl mentions as the time the channel will be up, that's generally what's on, paid programming, infomercials.

I believe the "In The Womb" listing being talked about is old programming, the last of them being shown in Jan I believe. A search of the Nat Geo site doesn't show any showings for it coming up, at least as far as I could tell. It doesn't show up in the Dish guide for that channel either.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

keenan said:


> I'm surprised nobody else has mentioned this. During the time period Earl mentions as the time the channel will be up, that's generally what's on, paid programming, infomercials.
> 
> I believe the "In The Womb" listing being talked about is old programming, the last of them being shown in Jan I believe. A search of the Nat Geo site doesn't show any showings for it coming up, at least as far as I could tell. It doesn't show up in the Dish guide for that channel either.


Yeah, I searched Nat Geo Friday night and saw that "In The Womb" aired back in January and hasn't been seen since.

I've been wondering if the guide info we are seeing now could just be a test by DirecTV since it doesn't match up to Nat Geo's actual programming schedule... I'll guess we'll all find out tomorrow night 11:30 PM PST.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Any HD programming is nice at this point, but what "I" really want to see is more MOVIE channels in HD. 

Direct TV .... PLEEEEEEEEEEEASE
More MOVIE channels.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Im want my HD!!!!! Let get those sats up and running!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

The Channel Info has changed! When you highlight the channel number in the Guide it now reads "NGC HD Channel Sneak Peek"... Awwww man... This sucks! C'mon DirecTV!

Since the programming is old it's probably prerecorded rebroadcast by DirecTV until they get the channel going... it doesn't look like a simulcast.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> The Channel Info has changed! When you highlight the channel number in the Guide it now reads "NGC HD Channel Sneak Peek"... Awwww man... This sucks! C'mon DirecTV!
> 
> Since the programming is old it's probably prerecorded rebroadcast by DirecTV until they get the channel going... it doesn't look like a simulcast.


Great sneak peek, eh? 2:30 a.m.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

VeniceDre said:


> The Channel Info has changed! When you highlight the channel number in the Guide it now reads "NGC HD Channel Sneak Peek"... Awwww man... This sucks! C'mon DirecTV!
> 
> Since the programming is old it's probably prerecorded rebroadcast by DirecTV until they get the channel going... it doesn't look like a simulcast.


Thats not what my EPG currently says. Still says In The Womb:Multiples, Part 1 at 2:30 on 3/6


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

My guide show programming to start on 3/6, 1.30am, 'In the Womb|Multiples'. woo hoo!!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Thats not what my EPG currently says. Still says In The Womb:Multiples, Part 1 at 2:30 on 3/6


On the Hr20 in the guide move left and highlight the channel number it will then give you the channel info... it now says "NGC HD Sneek Peek" Instead of Nation Geographic HD Channel.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> On the Hr20 in the guide move left and highlight the channel number it will then give you the channel info... it now says "NGC HD Sneek Peek" Instead of Nation Geographic HD Channel.


That will suck!! Why a sneak peek? Are they testing bandwidth?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

yeah according to earl its not going to be on 24-7 yet because of the lack of bandwidth


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Its funny that they can come up with bandwidth when NFL ST or Mega March Maddness comes along, and they add alot more HD channels for that. But they cant find enough for one HD channel. Drop a few of the 50 PPVs.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopefully, after Mega March Madness is over the "sneak preview" will extend more than a hour at a time in the middle of the night. I can't imagine why they even bothered to assign it a separate channel number if they don't intend it to be fairly regularly scheduled soon.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

GeorgeLV said:


> Hopefully, after Mega March Madness is over the "sneak preview" will extend more than a hour at a time in the middle of the night. I can't imagine why they even bothered to assign it a separate channel number if they don't intend it to be fairly regularly scheduled soon.


My feeling exactly... You can't consider something a "part-time" channel if it only shows an hour a two of old programming a day that isn't even been shown on the normal NGC HD channel.

It's the smallest carrot I've ever seen dangled.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Was your bet 50 in total, or 50 NEW HD channels that weren't avaible in January 2007?


The bet is for 50 New HD Channels broadcasting nationally beyond what they offer today. So NGCHD would count as one. Adding the VOOM channels would also count. Sports packages such as NFLST, NBA League Pass do not count. PPV Movie Channels or Events do not count.

The bet cannot be voided if satellites fail to launch or if the content does not exist to be broadcasted.

-h


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

harley3k said:


> The bet is for 50 New HD Channels broadcasting nationally beyond what they offer today. So NGCHD would count as one. Adding the VOOM channels would also count. Sports packages such as NFLST, NBA League Pass do not count. PPV Movie Channels or Events do not count.
> 
> The bet cannot be voided if satellites fail to launch or if the content does not exist to be broadcasted.
> 
> -h


So okay, there are 15 channels available now that DirecTV could carry... roughly 13 announced channels that would bring the number to 28... if they add Voom that number goes to 43... Then we could see some more announcements in the next year since your bet is to June 2008...

Dude, you better hope they don't add Voom... it would be close.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Its funny that they can come up with bandwidth when NFL ST or Mega March Maddness comes along, and they add alot more HD channels for that. But they cant find enough for one HD channel. Drop a few of the 50 PPVs.


That is what I was wondering. How do they broadcast 9 or 10 NFL games in HD but thay cann't add 1 channel?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Hopefully you qualified whether or not HD RSNs can be considered "National HD" if DirecTV offers them CONUS.


If VOOM (so lowly rated and viewed channels) would be considered national, why wouldn't the higher rated RSNs be considered national? Doesn't this solely depend on making a channel available to the nationwide audience? I mean, VOOM is available to what - maybe 1 million subs today ?(how many HD subs does E* have?).


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> If VOOM (so lowly rated and viewed channels) would be considered national, why wouldn't the higher rated RSNs be considered national? Doesn't this solely depend on making a channel available to the nationwide audience? I mean, VOOM is available to what - maybe 1 million subs today ?(how many HD subs does E* have?).


The RSN sports package is currently being sold as a national product, by D* and E*.


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

say-what said:


> Great news. This is the one channel out there that I absolutely want now.....


If you wanted the channel so much why not just switch to Dish Network?


----------



## dbroome (Aug 16, 2006)

Any info on what programming package will get this channel? 

Since it is a preview I assume all will. But for those of us grandfathered into the old HD Package (and the channels it provided), will we need to convert to the new package structure (with the HD Access fee) to see this channel when it goes live?

And what is the limit (in one message) on the use of parenthetical statements? ;-)


----------



## schwalbe (Jan 18, 2007)

What channel was SNY HD on? I have always gotten YES HD on 95 (games only) and have been hoping for SNY HD. The folks at SNY say it will be on 97 but also said it may be limited to metro NYC area (narrow beam?).


----------



## anthony06 (Oct 26, 2006)

bigthrust said:


> If you wanted the channel so much why not just switch to Dish Network?


NFL!


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Its funny that they can come up with bandwidth when NFL ST or Mega March Maddness comes along, and they add alot more HD channels for that. But they cant find enough for one HD channel. Drop a few of the 50 PPVs.


my apologies if this has been covered, of if i am outright wrong but . . . seems like you are comparing apples to oranges. for example the NFL games are being distributed in HD over the sat's, but NFL sunday ticket eliminates regional blackouts. therefore, i don't think it is safe to say the NFL HD games are a true representation of bandwidth. i am sure it isn't that simple, but you get my point . . .


----------



## Quickone (Dec 4, 2006)

Just pulled up my guide and NGHD will be airing a "sneak peek" as they call it at 2:30am on 3/6. Kinda weird to make a preview when most people are sleeping.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Yup, seeing the preview for tomorrow in the guide. As of now just one show, and yeah, what are they thinking with that time slot? Is it a matter of bandwidth at that time? If it screws up, no one is really watching?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

schwalbe said:


> What channel was SNY HD on? I have always gotten YES HD on 95 (games only) and have been hoping for SNY HD. The folks at SNY say it will be on 97 but also said it may be limited to metro NYC area (narrow beam?).


Looks like the SNY people are correct. There were limited Mets games on channel 97 (MPEG2) last year. Currently, both SNY and YES have gone spot beam HD MPEG4) on their respected normal channel numbers (625 and 622).


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Looks like the SNY people are correct. There were limited Mets games on channel 97 (MPEG2) last year. Currently, both SNY and YES have gone spot beam HD MPEG4) on their respected normal channel numbers (625 and 622).


Actually........

Beginning July 1st last year, EVERY METS game was on channel 97 - and they were in MPEG4 NOT MPEG2. However, only the home games were in HD. They showed the SD games as well on channel 97 (why, who knows). But FOR SURE, they were in MPEG4.


----------



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

directvfreak said:


> That is what I was wondering. How do they broadcast 9 or 10 NFL games in HD but thay cann't add 1 channel?


It seeme to me that they want to make sure they have bandwidth available for the 2007 NFL season just in case the new sats aren't up by then. And they probably cut back on the bandwidth of other existing channels when the football is on to minimize the pixellation.

NM


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NoMax said:


> It seeme to me that they want to make sure they have bandwidth available for the 2007 NFL season just in case the new sats aren't up by then. And they probably cut back on the bandwidth of other existing channels when the football is on to minimize the pixellation.
> 
> NM


The new satellites probably won't do anything for NFL since the buzz so far is that it will still be in MPEG2/Ku for 2007 season. If they were going to put them on MPEG4/Ka you'd think they'd get that news out ASAP so folks can start to get their equipment upgraded.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> So okay, there are 15 channels available now that DirecTV could carry... roughly 13 announced channels that would bring the number to 28... if they add Voom that number goes to 43... Then we could see some more announcements in the next year since your bet is to June 2008...
> 
> Dude, you better hope they don't add Voom... it would be close.


I read somewhere recently (may have been speculation) that it looked clearly like DirecTV was going to ad the VOOM channels based on some agreement or something that was signed (sorry I don't have more details from my fuzzy memory).

The bet is definately a coin flip. Which makes it more fair.

With 50 new channels. I can still conceivably lose the bet but DirecTV will still have way-overpromised (again) on their 100 Channel claims. Which is what they always do (overpromise)...which is the very definition of "marketing" I suppose.

Actually I would like to lose the bet by A LOT...meaning they get more than 50 HD Channels online a lot sooner than June 2008. That would be just awesome.

-h


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

harley3k said:


> I read somewhere recently (may have been speculation) that it looked clearly like DirecTV was going to ad the VOOM channels based on some agreement or something that was signed (sorry I don't have more details from my fuzzy memory).
> 
> The bet is definately a coin flip. Which makes it more fair.
> 
> ...


As mentioned before
The ads say "*capacity* for 150 HD channels" not that there will *be* 150 channels. D*webpage:http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900034


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

3/6 at 2:00 am would have a test in channel 77


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

So if Voom is where some of the HD channels will come from. Where is the Voom satellite located? Would we be able to pick it up with the 5lnb dish? If it's not located where we can pick it up with the dish we already have I'd have to bet against this.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I presume D* is going to use 77 and others as a "sneak peek" to tease us with the HD channels that are coming. No one realistically is presuming Voom as a source. Not much to offer there, anyway. Google for DirecTV offerings at CES to find the incoming productions -- or search the threads here.

Many of the folks with HD capacity also have an HD DVR and will be using an HR10 or HR20 to capture what they offer -- starting tomorrow morning.

Starved as I am for more content, I don't think they expect me to get up in the middle of the night to see a Sneak Peek.

And -- most of the content providers will be targeting the autumn season to debut their goodies whether the new bird is up and ready in mid-June or later. Although it would be great if they jump right into the coming F1 season as soon as they [and Speed] are ready.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

From the looks of this forum "In The Womb" will be the most-watched show in the history of NGCHD!

There has been talk of D* adding the Voom channels, although nothing concrete. They would probably be fairly cheap to add and substantially add to the channel count, for those who care about numbers.

I'd like to see Voom, although I'd never switch back to E* just for them. I like D* too much to do that. And I don't understand the philosophy behind slamming the addition of channels one does not personally care for. That's the way it's going to be once we have a lot of HD channels--more to like, and more to ignore!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

How many people on the east coast will stay up to see it. Glad we have DVR's


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

machavez00 said:


> As mentioned before
> The ads say "*capacity* for 150 HD channels" not that there will *be* 150 channels.


We get that. The point is that at the 2007 CES, they announced that they would offer 100 national high-definition channels from 70 networks by EOY 2007.

Here's a link to the press release for those who feel compelled to divert to available bandwidth when the subject is channels offered: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bret4 said:


> So if Voom is where some of the HD channels will come from. Where is the Voom satellite located? Would we be able to pick it up with the 5lnb dish? If it's not located where we can pick it up with the dish we already have I'd have to bet against this.


Voom doesn't have a satellite. If DirecTV were to bring Voom onboard, they would have to do their own uplink to DirecTV 10 or DirecTV 11.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

They can put MPEG 4 on a Ku sat can't they. Just like they could put MPEG 2 on a Ka sat. They should put NGHD in MPEG 4 and if you want it.. upgrade.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

directvfreak said:


> They can put MPEG 4 on a Ku sat can't they. Just like they could put MPEG 2 on a Ka sat. They should put NGHD in MPEG 4 and if you want it.. upgrade.


Since you don't mix MPEG2 and MPEG4 streams on a single transponder, which are all being used, a some other existing channels would also need to be changed to MPEG4 at the same time. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

harsh said:


> We get that. The point is that at the 2007 CES, they announced that they would offer 100 national high-definition channels from 70 networks by EOY 2007.
> 
> Here's a link to the press release for those who feel compelled to divert to available bandwidth when the subject is channels offered: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=


That also says they plan to do it. Anyone involved in communications and electronics knows things don't always go a smooth as planned. But let's hope this time they do go as planned.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

harsh said:


> Voom doesn't have a satellite. If DirecTV were to bring Voom onboard, they would have to do their own uplink to DirecTV 10 or DirecTV 11.


Did a little more checking and your are right. The only way they could offer Voom would be to uplink it to one of the D* sats. The Rainbow-1 DBS satellite that Voom uses is at 61.5 degrees. That's way off from what we get now.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bret4 said:


> The Rainbow-1 DBS satellite that Voom uses is at 61.5 degrees.


Rainbow 1 became Echostar 12 quite a while back. Voom has no satellite capacity. They may not even have uplink facilities anymore. Voom is strictly a programming provider as opposed to the provider and distributor that they used to be.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> We get that. The point is that at the 2007 CES, they announced that they would offer 100 national high-definition channels from 70 networks by EOY 2007.
> 
> Here's a link to the press release for those who feel compelled to divert to available bandwidth when the subject is channels offered: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=


Gosh this is becoming so redundant already. Not only do we know they said it, we also know that the plan *implies* having successful satellite launches - and you know that. There is not a single person who comes here that doesn't understand that to get this they have to put bird(s) in the air, and that there are inherent risks/delays with that. This is really like beating a dead horse.

They have always made clear to mention that this would be accomplished with the launch of the new sats. If it were to have to be delayed because of launch accident (no matter whose fault it is), that CLEARLY goes with this territory.

That being said, it is also quite clear that there has to be 100 channels available in order to have 100 channels (and we ALL know that also).

Why the continuing replay? Let the darn thing play out. Time will prove some of us right and some of us wrong.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

loudo said:


> That also says they plan to do it.


As is their claim for the bandwidth to carry 150 national HD channels. The difference is that this plan was announced less than 60 days ago. The 150 bandwidth thing was announced back in 2004. Clearly, this was before the Sea Lauch accident, but the channels being available for cablecast/satcast should not hinge on whether or not DirecTV can get the bandwidth to carry them.

DirecTV hyperextended themselves and at least some of the 70 networks when they made that announcement.

For myself, I'm absolutely astounded that DirecTV appears to be treating the channel so badly. Surely they will claim that they offer the channel... even if they go for hours at a time without actually casting it. We'll see what they actually do with it once there is something available to preempt it.

I add my wish to have NGCHD trade places with UniversalHD. It would be one way of making Dish look bad for only offering NGCHD to their top-tier customers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Not only do we know they said it, we also know that the plan *implies* having successful satellite launches - and you know that.


Most of us know and freely acknowledge that the satellites must go live before it can happen. The press release makes no such qualifications when taken at face value.

I'm not harping on whether or not they can make it happen; I'm confident that they won't realize the full scope of the plan for a number of reasons. I'm annoyed with those who insist that DirecTV never announced that they would carry 100 channels by year end 2007 and attempt to correct those they admonish by saying that they only promised the bandwidth for 150 channels. DirecTV did both and both are equally destined to come up short.

Such is not to say that subscribers won't be entirely satisfied with what they do get. DirecTV needed to promise the large number to support their "triple the cable offerings" claim, but that's just false advertising to back up previous false advertising. In perpetuating the lie, they have set the bar too high.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Time will tell. Give it a rest. You have much more to offer here than the same stuff over and over.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

good thing the sneak peak is at 1am on a monday, primetime what a joke:nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Most of us know and freely acknowledge that the satellites must go live before it can happen. The press release makes no such qualifications when taken at face value.
> 
> I'm not harping on whether or not they can make it happen; I'm confident that they won't realize the full scope of the plan for a number of reasons. I'm annoyed with those who insist that DirecTV never announced that they would carry 100 channels by year end 2007 and attempt to correct those they admonish by saying that they only promised the bandwidth for 150 channels. DirecTV did both and both are equally destined to come up short.
> 
> Such is not to say that subscribers won't be entirely satisfied with what they do get. DirecTV needed to promise the large number to support their "triple the cable offerings" claim, but that's just false advertising to back up previous false advertising. In perpetuating the lie, they have set the bar too high.


Harsh,

Have you ever considered that perhaps their announcements can be realized if just 1 of the two satellites launch this year? And that perhaps they under-promised on purpose?

The satellite launch industry is averaging about 90% success rate over the last several years. Sure Sealaunch is grounded for the time being, but D* has used just about every launcher in the business the last 3 years for a good reason.

You seem to be SO certain that DIRECTV can't deliver upon the HD promises this year. Why? And what if they happen to have only 60 by Q3 this year? Is that a major failure? Or pretty darn close.

I'm just amazed that this plan has been underway since 1993 and before! In 1993 Hughes requested Ka licenses and, as I read some of the documents, pushed the FCC to open up this frequency space. This has been in the works for 14 years! I'm grateful they have kept pushing this plan even thru all the ownership changes. We're this close! Please stop presuming the parade will be rained upon 4 months before the parade is supposed to start! 

The glass is ALWAYS full. Sometimes mostly with liquid, sometimes mostly with air. But it is never half empty...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

They could probably add two or three more if they'd delete about 30 of the Hispanic channels and all of the shopping channels!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'm annoyed with those who insist that DirecTV never announced that they would carry 100 channels by year end 2007 and attempt to correct those they admonish by saying that they only promised the bandwidth for 150 channels. DirecTV did both and both are equally destined to come up short.
> 
> Such is not to say that subscribers won't be entirely satisfied with what they do get. DirecTV needed to promise the large number to support their "triple the cable offerings" claim, but that's just false advertising to back up previous false advertising. In perpetuating the lie, they have set the bar too high.


Subscribers will never be satisfied... they may get a "quick fix"... but as soon as the euphoria wears off... they will start wanting more.

As for the capacity to carry 150 channels by years end... We haven't even completed Q1 of 2007 yet, and you are already declaring that it can't be done? We haven't even received a formal announcement that SAT #2 won't be able to launch this year.... If everyone else can change launch companies, what makes you think DirecTV can't?

This isn't their first time around the pond with dealing with changes due to launch issues.

As for the 100 channels... Well yes.. You have a point there.
But on the other side of that coin... what if there are not even 100 channels to put out there?

They have stated that they have contracts in place for 75 (or so).
But what if those 75 don't live up to their end of the "contract"... Yes, DirecTV would have to take the "punishment"... but it is not a "blanent" lie.

And what happens if they reach that bar? 
Don't most companies set the bar pretty high...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

harsh said:


> Most of us know and freely acknowledge that the satellites must go live before it can happen. The press release makes no such qualifications when taken at face value.


Yawn. Yes, and when the bank announces it will open a new branch on a particular corner before they build the building, if an earthquake happens (the equivalent of a satellite blowing up), it won't happen on time, if ever.

If everyone followed the logic you are presenting here, no one would EVER announce a future. No one in electronics. No one in software. No one in retail. No one in science. No one in any business.

Or do you want them to make a future announcement that is intended to attract customers by listing 500 reasons why it may not happen.

I am with the others. Get off this topic. If it doesn't happen it won't be for DirecTV not trying.

But admitting that may not fit your tack that you have taken on this subject.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> They could probably add two or three more if they'd delete about 30 of the Hispanic channels and all of the shopping channels!


Am I supposed to assume that your knock of the Hispanic channels and your avatar indicate some sort of racism?

I hope not.

I hope you are just another clueless Redskins fan (oh, that is redundant) and that you are just listing channels you aren't interested in. Guess you watch shopping channels.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

NFLnut said:


> They could probably add two or three more if they'd delete about 30 of the Hispanic channels and all of the shopping channels!


And why would they get rid of two of their best revenue generating services?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Most of us know and freely acknowledge that the satellites must go live before it can happen. The press release makes no such qualifications when taken at face value.
> 
> I'm not harping on whether or not they can make it happen; I'm confident that they won't realize the full scope of the plan for a number of reasons. I'm annoyed with those who insist that DirecTV never announced that they would carry 100 channels by year end 2007 and attempt to correct those they admonish by saying that they only promised the bandwidth for 150 channels. DirecTV did both and both are equally destined to come up short.
> 
> Such is not to say that subscribers won't be entirely satisfied with what they do get. DirecTV needed to promise the large number to support their "triple the cable offerings" claim, but that's just false advertising to back up previous false advertising. In perpetuating the lie, they have set the bar too high.


For you to say that the press release makes no such qualifications is total B.S., it clearly mentions the sats that they will need and the expected launch frames. Enough already, for you are getting old with the same stuff over and over and over.

Here is a quote from the very link you posted:

*With the launch of DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11 satellites in 2007, DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD and digital channels and 150 national HD channels, in addition to new advanced programming services for customers.*

What am I missing at 'face value'? It's time for you to give it up already and move on harsh.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tibber said:


> Have you ever considered that perhaps their announcements can be realized if just 1 of the two satellites launch this year? And that perhaps they under-promised on purpose?


Assuming that each satellite represents half of the capacity, 75 channels would be the mathematical number. Not knowing what the composition of DirecTV 10, 11 and 12 are, I have to take the 150 HD channels number as given. Whether this is based on the idea that MPEG4 is twice as good as MPEG2 is unknown to me. More importantly, I'm not sure they can find the content to fill that many channels. I have no problem with the bandwidth plan, but I can't buy into a plan that depends on coordinating 70 different partners to come together individually with DirecTV and make this happen.


> You seem to be SO certain that DIRECTV can't deliver upon the HD promises this year. Why?


Aside from their recent track record? The real obstacle to fully realizing the CES announced plan will almost certainly be the inability to get 100 HD national channels together. Satellite uncertainties contribute very little, but are not neglible.


> And what if they happen to have only 60 by Q3 this year?


I project that they won't have _any_ by Q3. By way of semantics, I consider "by Q3" to mean prior to July 1, 2007. This is as opposed to "in Q3" which could mean any time through September 30.


> Is that a major failure?


Their plan is not for "by Q3". The plan is to begin adding channels in Q3. It wouldn't be a fumble until the end of year is reached and they didn't have the planned 100 channels. This could be compared to not releasing the HR20 until a year later than announced at the 2005 CES or not getting particularly close to their announcements  at the 2006 CES.


> I'm just amazed that this plan has been underway since 1993 and before! In 1993 Hughes requested Ka licenses and, as I read some of the documents, pushed the FCC to open up this frequency space. This has been in the works for 14 years! I'm grateful they have kept pushing this plan even thru all the ownership changes. We're this close!


Lest we forget, remember that the Spaceway bandwidth was to be entirely for broadband use, not DBS. The conversion to DBS use is something that happened less than five years ago when they realized that the market for satellite broadband wasn't shaping up as planned.


> Please stop presuming the parade will be rained upon 4 months before the parade is supposed to start!


Are you talking about the Hughes plan or the DirecTV plan? DirecTV bailed on the Hughes plan when they divested themselves of their remaining 50% interest in HNS.

I would welcome any reasoned alternatives to my projections. The only thing I'm presuming is that the past is a much more reasonable indication of what will happen in the future than any statements emanating from the DirecTV PR machine. My projections are meant to be a reasonable interpretation of the situation as it is shaping up, not a projection of unimagined success or ignominious defeat. This tempting of NGCHD is a sign that DirecTV knows the importance of adding content, but I'm thinking that if it comes off the way that the discussion has gone in this thread, it will be seen as an insult.

The DirecTV propaganda glass has something in it, but it might be more appropriate for a crock.


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

It's 2:30 EST and I get the message "This program is not available in your area (727)". Wasn't there supposed to be a preview on right now? I set it to record and the HR20 just cleared that request like I never requested it.


----------



## GeorgeLV (Jan 1, 2006)

gregory said:


> It's 2:30 EST and I get the message "This program is not available in your area (727)". Wasn't there supposed to be a preview on right now? I set it to record and the HR20 just cleared that request like I never requested it.


Same everywhere. Hopefully Earl's contacts can give an explanation to what is going on.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

same here also! Another dissapointment by D*! When will it ever end? this is just too sad!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> This could be compared to not releasing the HR20 until a year later than announced at the 2005 CES or not getting particularly close to their announcements  at the 2006 CES.


Are you kidding? How many more times are you going to post the exact same garbage?


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

gregory said:


> It's 2:30 EST and I get the message "This program is not available in your area (727)". Wasn't there supposed to be a preview on right now? I set it to record and the HR20 just cleared that request like I never requested it.


same here.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm getting the 727 message also. 

Edit: I tried resending the authorization for my H20 from the D* site but still no luck.

GH


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

no sneek preview


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Just checked it myself (727), what a joke.


----------



## shortkud (Jan 24, 2007)

Same as everyone else, Program not available.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I wonder if some poor guy screwed up and blacked out the channel for the whole country, or if we were deliberately denied the preview.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Same Here (727). Hopefully Earl can help get it corrected before the next showing during the sneak preview.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

It's now showing a D* symbol in the middle of the screen and indicates an upcoming program at 2:30 central. No more error message.

GH


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

At 3:30, it'll probably go back to the 727 message.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> At 3:30, it'll probably go back to the 727 message.


On the dot.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

at 3:40 EST error removed and channel has appeared.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> at 3:40 EST error removed and channel has appeared.


Good to see it was just a mistake.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since the HR20 can record content now, authorize later, I tried recording during the 727 period. No luck, even tho I'm now authorized for the channel. Small bummer. Just glad they got it cleared up.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tibber said:


> Since the HR20 can record content now, authorize later, I tried recording during the 727 period. No luck, even tho I'm now authorized for the channel. Small bummer. Just glad they got it cleared up.


That only works on PPV, since those authorizations work differently.


----------



## Zippy (Jan 14, 2007)

For those of you that have been around for a while, is this normal behavior for how DirecTV adds channels? It doesn't follow the pattern they've used for other channels since I've been with them, but I haven't been with them that long.

I find it a really strange way to do business. You would think they would have made some sort of official announcement as to they are testing or something.

Channels on here and I'm glad to have more HD, so I guess I'll just shut up about it...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Zippy said:


> For those of you that have been around for a while, is this normal behavior for how DirecTV adds channels?


Not at all. I've been around for about 6 years now, and I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Zippy said:


> For those of you that have been around for a while, is this normal behavior for how DirecTV adds channels? It doesn't follow the pattern they've used for other channels since I've been with them, but I haven't been with them that long.
> 
> I find it a really strange way to do business. You would think they would have made some sort of official announcement as to they are testing or something.
> 
> Channels on here and I'm glad to have more HD, so I guess I'll just shut up about it...


This is unique for an erstwhile full-time channel that being part-time coverage. While there are many points of view about this, I like the fact that DIRECTV came up with a creative means to get us more HD content given their huge constraints for bandwidth and even if it is only in the wee hours of the day. So what if it mostly is for us DVR owners and us late niters, but it still is an incredibly creative an attempt! I'm very impressed with the out-of-the box thinking (or into the DVR box thinking?) 

Good job. I'm sure the opening nite kinks will get worked out quickly.
Tom


----------



## lwgreen (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks like it attempted to record the first of the two parts, but when I tried to play, it asked if I wanted to delete the recording. The second part nowhere to be seen. Now it appears to be scheduled again for this afternoon. I'll try again and check it when I get home from work.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

720p resolution


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Good picture? Was it rezzed down?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Assuming that each satellite represents half of the capacity, 75 channels would be the mathematical number. Not knowing what the composition of DirecTV 10, 11 and 12 are, I have to take the 150 HD channels number as given. Whether this is based on the idea that MPEG4 is twice as good as MPEG2 is unknown to me. More importantly, I'm not sure they can find the content to fill that many channels. I have no problem with the bandwidth plan, but I can't buy into a plan that depends on coordinating 70 different partners to come together individually with DirecTV and make this happen.Aside from their recent track record? The real obstacle to fully realizing the CES announced plan will almost certainly be the inability to get 100 HD national channels together. Satellite uncertainties contribute very little, but are not neglible.I project that they won't have _any_ by Q3. By way of semantics, I consider "by Q3" to mean prior to July 1, 2007. This is as opposed to "in Q3" which could mean any time through September 30.Their plan is not for "by Q3". The plan is to begin adding channels in Q3. It wouldn't be a fumble until the end of year is reached and they didn't have the planned 100 channels. This could be compared to not releasing the HR20 until a year later than announced at the 2005 CES or not getting particularly close to their announcements  at the 2006 CES.Lest we forget, remember that the Spaceway bandwidth was to be entirely for broadband use, not DBS. The conversion to DBS use is something that happened less than five years ago when they realized that the market for satellite broadband wasn't shaping up as planned.Are you talking about the Hughes plan or the DirecTV plan? DirecTV bailed on the Hughes plan when they divested themselves of their remaining 50% interest in HNS.
> 
> I would welcome any reasoned alternatives to my projections. The only thing I'm presuming is that the past is a much more reasonable indication of what will happen in the future than any statements emanating from the DirecTV PR machine. My projections are meant to be a reasonable interpretation of the situation as it is shaping up, not a projection of unimagined success or ignominious defeat. This tempting of NGCHD is a sign that DirecTV knows the importance of adding content, but I'm thinking that if it comes off the way that the discussion has gone in this thread, it will be seen as an insult.
> 
> The DirecTV propaganda glass has something in it, but it might be more appropriate for a crock.


2,576


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse: That BTW is the number of times I have seen that identical post. Move on already.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

bummer didn't record anything on my HD- tivo either, oh well I'll try again later.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I forgot (!) to check the channel this morning. Is it still on?

We refer to it as a late-night thing but actually, couldn't they run it until sporting events get started in the evening?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried to record last night but got nothing but a cancelled recording that showed up in the HR20's history logs....


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

say-what said:


> I tried to record last night but got nothing but a cancelled recording that showed up in the HR20's history logs....


Part 1 recorded, but when played just said something like "searching for authorized content". Part II didn't record at all - the history says something like "canceled because channel became unavailable".

Anyone know when it will be worth trying again?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Just J said:


> Anyone know when it will be worth trying again?


Programs repeat today at 2:00PM EST and one last attempt on 3/8.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

In the Womb recorded perfectly fine for me. It said "searching" for like 2 seconds and then came on.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> Programs repeat today at 2:00PM EST


I wish the HR20 supported programming over the web.



DVDKingdom said:


> and one last attempt on 3/8.


Thanks.

I don't mind setting the programs to record, but is there any indication that there will be changes that would change the likelihood of success?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

ScoBuck said:


> :beatdeadhorse: 2,576... That BTW is the number of times I have seen that identical post. Move on already.


Perfect! :hurah:

harsh, if you choose to respond within the same topic as your other posts here - which I understand is WELL within your rights - could you please start another thread dealing with that subject? I keep coming in here looking for information about NGC-HD and until the recent buzz about what did and didn't record/show up, there was very little that actually had to do with NGC-HD other than a distant tie-in about the sats which, I agree with ScoBuck, we've all heard before (almost ad-nauseum(sp) now).

Thanks.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

darn it! I tried to reord it at 11:a.m. pst.but didn't record again, the screen was black so i stopped recording then the channel came on,pressed record this time it started recording.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ScoBuck said:


> :beatdeadhorse: That BTW is the number of times I have seen that identical post. Move on already.





JLucPicard said:


> Perfect! :hurah:
> 
> harsh, if you choose to respond within the same topic as your other posts here - which I understand is WELL within your rights - could you please start another thread dealing with that subject? I keep coming in here looking for information about NGC-HD and until the recent buzz about what did and didn't record/show up, there was very little that actually had to do with NGC-HD other than a distant tie-in about the sats which, I agree with ScoBuck, we've all heard before (almost ad-nauseum(sp) now).
> 
> Thanks.


:righton: 
We must also take into to consideration that harsh is an E* sub and is opinions are colored by such.
harsh, there are numerous D* vs E* threads you can vent your frustration in. Here are just two.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60871 or http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63011
:backtotop


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I started watching part 1 and had to leave and set it to record the rest of part 1 and record part 2. What I saw looked quite good. Interestingly it was broadcast in 720p. Is that the norm for NGHD? Can we expect sneak peeks of other coming HD channels in the future?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

lwgreen said:


> Looks like it attempted to record the first of the two parts, but when I tried to play, it asked if I wanted to delete the recording. The second part nowhere to be seen. Now it appears to be scheduled again for this afternoon. I'll try again and check it when I get home from work.


My list (HR20) showed it twice. The first was zero length and the second was 48 minutes, but all I saw was the "searching for authorized content" popup. Part 2 is showing now (12:30 PST).

Edit: I forgot to mention that Part II failed to record altogether.


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

It\'s Up and Running..........Just watched it for a few...............no other programs listed as yet though!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I just checked my list and Pt. 2 didn't record this afternoon. The history in hr20 showed it stopped recording because the channel became "unavailable." I got a partial recording of it last night.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

On my HR10-250 I was only seeing the DirecTV logo and hearing music. No NG for me.


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

Have tried twice to record this program, but like others here it shows up in history as cancelled!


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

That would make sense as others have reported when recording sporting events when the channel gets turned off, the program gets deleted.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Was channel 77 actually listed in everyone's guide last night? When I checked around 10 PM PST, my HR20's guide did not show channel 77 and just skipped from 76 to 78. Any ideas?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Part 1 will be repeated on 3/8 at 1 am PST (with Part 2 at 2 am). I set the HR20 to try again to record them. The search function doesn't show these airings at all (?)


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

BigSey said:


> Was channel 77 actually listed in everyone's guide last night? When I checked around 10 PM PST, my HR20's guide did not show channel 77 and just skipped from 76 to 78. Any ideas?


Are you sure you weren't in a custom favorites guide?


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

Watched it for a bit. Looked fine, but I was bored. How about a sneak peek with Explorer? Inside North Korea last night would have been great in HD, not to mention Lisa Ling.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Add my name to the list of people who got a searching for authorized content recording and a recording for 0 minutes asking to keep or delete. No part 2 anywhere to be found.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Are you sure you weren't in a custom favorites guide?


Thanks...and good point. Since the 1-click guide enabling, I totally forgot I was in my custom favorites. Will check it out tonight.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Can you belive there have been over 30,000 viewings of this thread? Man, just imaging when those other 2 birds go up later this year and the HD is a flowin' out of 'em!


----------



## dothdewman (Feb 26, 2007)

Searching For Authorized Content!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Also posted in the HR20 firmware 0x134 issues thread:



Just J said:


> This is a new one on me.
> 
> Brought up the guide, selected channel 77. Moved left to highlight the channel number and pressed info. Got the list of upcoming shows. Here's what it has:
> 
> ...


I originally posted that a couple about 90 minutes ago . I just went back into the guide and it's still got this "problem".


----------



## shortkud (Jan 24, 2007)

say-what said:


> I tried to record last night but got nothing but a cancelled recording that showed up in the HR20's history logs....


Got the same with my HR10-250. It canceled the part 2 also before it even started.

Trying again on Thursday.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ITrot said:


> Can you belive there have been over 30,000 viewings of this thread? Man, just imaging when those other 2 birds go up later this year and the HD is a flowin' out of 'em!


Goes to show how eager D* subscribers are for them to get those two HD birds flying, in a few months.


----------



## Rsmith3533 (Mar 6, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> My list (HR20) showed it twice. The first was zero length and the second was 48 minutes, but all I saw was the "searching for authorized content" popup. Part 2 is showing now (12:30 PST).
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that Part II failed to record altogether.


I had the same exact thing happen on mine.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> What I saw looked quite good. Interestingly it was broadcast in 720p. Is that the norm for NGHD?


NGHD is broadcast in 720p, that is the norm for that channel!


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not only did my HR20 record zip, but it evidently jammed up in the process as well.
Repeated unplugs failed to revive it. I had to get it running again with 2 cables from my old 3LNB dish. After that, it was possible to reconnect the 5LNB cables.
Very annoying. I won't be recording NGHD again until some decent programming shows up.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> My list (HR20) showed it twice. The first was zero length and the second was 48 minutes, but all I saw was the "searching for authorized content" popup. Part 2 is showing now (12:30 PST).
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that Part II failed to record altogether.





Rsmith3533 said:


> I had the same exact thing happen on mine.


Same here.


----------



## shortkud (Jan 24, 2007)

The re-air has begun once again. It switched to channel not available, recording canceled then it came back on.


----------



## seanmerryman (Feb 19, 2007)

I tried to DVR the 3 AM - 3:48 AM program 'In the Womb' this morning on NGCH (noticed they updated it from NGCH). When I went to play it is was black screen and did not clock past 0:00. If it was a test, it was not able to record.


----------



## CerpinTaxt (Sep 29, 2006)

dothdewman said:


> Searching For Authorized Content!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish they'd chosen to roll out the History Channel in HD first. Nonetheless, more quality HD programming is a good thing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jorossian said:


> I wish they'd chosen to roll out the History Channel in HD first.


I don't think there is an HD version of the History Channel yet.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

jorossian said:


> I wish they'd chosen to roll out the History Channel in HD first. Nonetheless, more quality HD programming is a good thing.


Most of what they have on that channel is so old it wouldn't look much difference in HD than it does in SD.


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't think there is an HD version of the History Channel yet.


What about A&E HD?


----------



## shortkud (Jan 24, 2007)

whsbuss said:


> What about A&E HD?


The only HD A&E HD shows is CSI Miami and King of Cars I believe. The rest of it is a bunch of stretched crap. Even worse than TNT HD.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

This morning my guide is showing another NGHD preview for The Womb Part 2, on channel 98. The one on channel 77 shows Part 1 at a different time.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Will NGHC be 5.1 dolby digital? I watched the "sneak preview" last night. It was not 5.1.


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

Does anyone know when (or if) this channel will be full time broadcasting in HD? Why even put it there if its only part-time?


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

loudo said:


> Most of what they have on that channel is so old it wouldn't look much difference in HD than it does in SD.


Have you seen 'Casablanca' in HD, or 'The Searchers' ? Apparently not, based on your comment.

Film is much higher resolution than even today's digital HD is capable of. Anything that is film based will show a vast amount of improvement in HD, as long as the transfer is done with some care. Once we get into the area of 4k resolution, then we are getting near film quality.

Of course, a poor SD->HD transfer will make it lok worse than just playing it in SD, but there is a lot of software out there to remove grain, burns, hair, etc, from the transfer process and produce some stunning results from 'old material'.

This is similar to many of the arguments when CDs began to be popular. I had a friend that would only buy CDs that were sourced from digital materials. Fortunately, it did not take long at all to change his opinion. I played some 'all digital' CDs where you could hear hums and ambient noise during quiet passages of music, you could even hear air conditioning switch on during one piece. I then played the Mobile Fidelity version of 'Sonny Rollins - Way Out West'. It was originally recorded in 1957 and blew him away. The transfer to digital was done with appreciation to the source material. The original analog recording had more dynamic range than many recordings in todays digital era. The end result is amazing, it is as if you are in the studio with the artists.

If you are familiar with John Lennon's 'Imagine', try listening to it on Mobile Fidelity's version. It will be like hearing it for the first time.

The old adage is more appropriate than ever, 'Garbage in - Garbage out'. The corollary is even more fitting, 'Quality in - Quality out'. Sorry if I went off a little, but don't discount older material as being inferior, when in fact, there is much more to see in that old material than we have been able to. Home digital technology is 'just' starting to approach real home 'theater' quality. HD is incredible, but still lacks in comparison to film.

In fact, this is why I am more excited about History HD than National Geo HD.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: It is the history channel, mate - they didn't think to film old war footage in HD :lol:



loudo said:


> Most of what they have on that channel is so old it wouldn't look much difference in HD than it does in SD.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

cbearnm said:


> Have you seen 'Casablanca' in HD, or 'The Searchers' ? Apparently not, based on your comment.


No, I haven't. Don't get into those old movies. Prefer the more current ones.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: It is the history channel, mate - they didn't think to film old war footage in HD :lol:


Exactly my point why I would rather see other networks in HD, before The History Channel.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

You don't even know what you are missing. Take a gander sometime. People back then had to actually act, versus just trying to blow us away with special effects and gratuitious nudity 



loudo said:


> No, I haven't. Don't get into those old movies. Prefer the more current ones.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

JeffBowser said:


> You don't even know what you are missing. Take a gander sometime. People back then had to actually act, versus just trying to blow us away with special effects and gratuitious nudity


I am not missing anything. Back in those days, I thought the movies were great. But when I look at them today, they really look phony. Painted outdoors backgrounds, with shadows on both sides of the person, from studio lights on the outdoor scenes. Mountain scenes, painted on backgrounds waving in the breeze. People riding horses or driving cars in front of a movie screen.

Don't get me wrong, they were OK, back in the 50's and 60's when they were produced and we saw them for the first time. That was the technology of that day. But with the newer technology of today, I prefer more modern movies, they look a lot more real.

Guess I am just a old high tech kind of guy, with new high tech toys. :icon_da:


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> You don't even know what you are missing. Take a gander sometime. People back then had to actually act, versus just trying to blow us away with special effects and gratuitious nudity


Uh ya I hate it when that happens


----------



## Zippy (Jan 14, 2007)

loudo said:


> This morning my guide is showing another NGHD preview for The Womb Part 2, on channel 98. The one on channel 77 shows Part 1 at a different time.


According to D* NGHD is being moved from channel 77 to channel 98 on March 12, 2007. I was also told that they have no estimation as to when it will become full time nor how much content they will actually be showing on that channel until the new birds are up.

I wonder if they will be remapping all of the HD channels. I don't think the current scheme will work very well once they get a whole bunch of channels. I would be curious to know what the long term numbering plan is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Once the next sat is up and operational (June?), they'll rearrange all the numbers (yet again), so that they have a specific area reserved for the HD channels - they have to have room to allow for up to 150 channels....


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Once the next sat is up and operational (June?), they'll rearrange all the numbers (yet again), so that they have a specific area reserved for the HD channels - they have to have room to allow for up to 150 channels....


I would think that they would map the HD channels next to their SD counterparts, (those that have one) like they do with the local channels and the RSN's?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Since all the new HD channels that have SD counterparts will be MPEG4, wouldn't DirecTV be smart to just use the same numbers as the current SD channel? EX: 202 CNN-HD, 202 CNN-SD. This way it would work just like LIL or RSNs where we have multiple channels, and consumers wouldn't have to relearn channel numbers.

ETA: Damn! I need to refresh before posting! "theratpatrol" beat me by 22 minutes!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Since all the new HD channels that have SD counterparts will be MPEG4, wouldn't DirecTV be smart to just use the same numbers as the current SD channel? EX: 202 CNN-HD, 202 CNN-SD. This way it would work just like LIL or RSNs where we have multiple channels, and consumers wouldn't have to relearn channel numbers.


Might work if there is a reliable, consistent method to the madness. I've been reading where sometimes tuning to a channel will bring up the SD version instead of the HD and vice-versa. As a heavy DVR user, I would want to be assured that setting a recording will actually get me the HD version.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Once the next sat is up and operational (June?)


The latest information suggests that the first satellite won't _launch_ until June or later. It will likely take months (2-4) to become operational after it launches.

Note that this is not a dig, but an attempt to keep everyone up-to-date.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Has anyone goten a full recording from NGHD? If so please tell me whih showing in the next few days I am most likely to have record and playback based on the current schedule. 

Thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> I would think that they would map the HD channels next to their SD counterparts, (those that have one) like they do with the local channels and the RSN's?


I sure hope they do not map HD and SD to same channel numbers. I want control over my selecting the HD or SD channels when I tune to them and/or record from them. The best way is to continue the separate numbers for HD, IMHO. They have 9999 numbers, and only 150 HD capacity. Maybe drop a few of the DTV sales channels... (note, I don't mean QVC, but 215 for example.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> The latest information suggests that the first satellite won't _launch_ until June or later. It will likely take months (2-4) to become operational after it launches.
> 
> Note that this is not a dig, but an attempt to keep everyone up-to-date.


I'm still having problems finding accurate launch calendars, especially on D10/D11. Do you have access to satellitefinances calendar? What are they saying?

Who are you finding to be the most accurate these days? Anyone new?

BTW, I found the FAA lists--but the forecasts are quarterly updates so I won't even mention what they are saying. Sigh. 
http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org/headquarters_offices/ast/launch_data/

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tibber said:


> I sure hope they do not map HD and SD to same channel numbers. I want control over my selecting the HD or SD channels when I tune to them and/or record from them. The best way is to continue the separate numbers for HD, IMHO. They have 9999 numbers, and only 150 HD capacity. Maybe drop a few of the DTV sales channels... (note, I don't mean QVC, but 215 for example.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I agree, they should put them in the 1000's.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

hsitory }chanel hd alreadye sit at up itneh satelñties idont remebr inwich oen but is a up n asteltie and in the clear


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> I agree, they should put them in the 1000's.


I do know the 1000's will be the VOD version of the lower channels. CNN, channel 202, will have its VOD content on 1202. Good thought tho.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Tom - Thanks for the info on VOD in the lower 1000s.

I added a poll about how DirecTV should add new HD channels, but I guess I'll have to change part of it!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81984


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> I would think that they would map the HD channels next to their SD counterparts, (those that have one) like they do with the local channels and the RSN's?


Only the full time RSNs are done that way. Most of us see them on 96. But if they go full time on a national bean with them, they will have to do like they do with YES and SNY and put them in the 600's.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

It sure would be nice if the HD channel was operational for the Galápagos premiere, but looks like no chance of that. I won't watch it in SD.



VeniceDre said:


> From an article last week:
> 
> "National Geographic Channel has mandated as far back as February 2005 that all programs must be shot in HD, despite the higher cost. The Fox Cable Networks/National Geographic Society joint venture felt the brand demanded it. The production team of the three-hour special Galápagos, premiering in March, shot some 300 hours of footage.
> 
> "Over time, people have learned not to bring us anything unless it's in HD," said Nat Geo executive vice president of programming John Ford."


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Gone2Maui said:


> It sure would be nice if the HD channel was operational for the Galápagos premiere, but looks like no chance of that. I won't watch it in SD.


I was really hoping to see it in HD too! How come other channels just come on but this one it rolling out like this??? Earl???

Now that it's on 98 (supposedly) it lists the channel as DTV...Why?

Well hopefully a year from now we will be reading threads about how many HD channel options there are for subscribers!!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Mixer said:


> Has anyone goten a full recording from NGHD? If so please tell me whih showing in the next few days I am most likely to have record and playback based on the current schedule.
> 
> Thanks


I was able to get Part 1 or Multiples but Part 2 (channel 77)recorded 0 minutes. Then when it was supposed to be replayed on Channel 98 I recorded 37 minutes of a black screen which could not be skipped over.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Gone2Maui said:


> It sure would be nice if the HD channel was operational for the Galápagos premiere, but looks like no chance of that. I won't watch it in SD.


When is that? It looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Rockywwf said:


> How come other channels just come on but this one it rolling out like this???


There's not enough bandwidth to run this channel full-time.


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I was able to get Part 1 or Multiples but Part 2 (channel 77)recorded 0 minutes. Then when it was supposed to be replayed on Channel 98 I recorded 37 minutes of a black screen which could not be skipped over.


I got 47 minutes of Part I and 37 minutes of Part II. Kind of a bummer as it was some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Aransay said:


> hsitory }chanel hd alreadye sit at up itneh satelñties idont remebr inwich oen but is a up n asteltie and in the clear












Kids!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Aransay said:


> hsitory }chanel hd alreadye sit at up itneh satelñties idont remebr inwich oen but is a up n asteltie and in the clear





NFLnut said:


> Kids!


Ahem. :nono2:

Or maybe English as a second language? (Take a peek at Aransay's location ...)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Or more likely a handicap. Check around and see. He does have 65 posts.

Aransay, History Channel HD is on Galaxy 14, but no longer in the clear.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's not enough bandwidth to run this channel full-time.


Oh. Well why add another shopping channel, B&F (whatever that is) and an watered down horror movie channel, that cuts off the scary parts of the movies, instead of one of the most anticipated HD channels to the line up???

(not looking for an answer, just more of a comment)


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

This Sunday.



purtman said:


> When is that? It looks pretty awesome!


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

loudo said:


> Only the full time RSNs are done that way. Most of us see them on 96. But if they go full time on a national bean with them, they will have to do like they do with YES and SNY and put them in the 600's.


Is CSN-Chicago --HD-- on a CONUS beam? :sure: Methinks its not...
Maybe next year...


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

SWTESTER said:


> Is CSN-Chicago --HD-- on a CONUS beam? :sure: Methinks its not...
> Maybe next year...


I should have said the fulltime *HD* RSNs are that way.

Hope they all go to CONUS when they go full time HD. That would beef up the RSN Sports package.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

loudo said:


> Hope they all go to CONUS when they go full time HD. That would beef up the RSN Sports package.


They'll go to CONUS when there's room for them. Right now there is no room.


----------



## venuslight (Mar 5, 2007)

I've lost NGCHD from 77 on my channel guide.

I guess they're moving it permanently to Ch. 98?

I noticed there are 2 new programs scheduled to begin Monday morning:

Explorer: Ultimate Hippo
Naked Science: Birth of the Earth

Didn't see this posted.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't find it either.

Channel 77 is gone from the guide and 95 shows boxing and 98 shows the Tudors episode 1 and 2.

I set it up to record and later realized that this is a new show on Showtime.


Does anyone know the latest on NGHD?


----------



## cdavis (Aug 11, 2006)

What are the chances that they air the Galapagos program this Sunday night. I looks like it could be pretty cool. I saw an add for it in HD on one of my HD locals.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anybody know why they are showing the tudors on channel 98 when showtime already has an HD channel (71)?


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

Got a voicemail from DirecTV yesterday. Said that Tudors would be show this weekend on channel 98 as a free/preview for valued DirecTV customers.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Kapeman said:


> I can't find it either.
> 
> Channel 77 is gone from the guide and 95 shows boxing and 98 shows the Tudors episode 1 and 2.
> 
> ...


It now shows on Channel 98 in the guide. Tab left to the channel number and select "info", you will then see the episodes listed.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

tibber said:


> I do know the 1000's will be the VOD version of the lower channels. CNN, channel 202, will have its VOD content on 1202. Good thought tho.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


VOD? When is this coming?

Also, why couldn't they pick a different digit (other than 1) to add to the front of the channel number to indicate HD? For example, make 7202 the HD version of CNN, 7206 ESPN HD, etc.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> VOD? When is this coming?


Soon...


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

All I've seen listed during the last two days on 98 is boxing. Where is NGHD? I've seen nothing about the Tudors.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Soon...


Care to elaborate more? How are they going to carry this out? Broadband?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

inazsully said:


> All I've seen listed during the last two days on 98 is boxing. Where is NGHD? I've seen nothing about the Tudors.


Probably off line mostly because of the NCAAs. Things got turned off for the duration to support MMM.

The Tudors are on 95 starting March 21.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Care to elaborate more? How are they going to carry this out? Broadband?


Mostly through broadband. The most popular content will be downloaded via satellite to the DVR's hard drive.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

I no longer have 77 in my guide. Haven't seen it on the other channels people are talking about. Maybe it was all a test and it's not going to be a new channel yet.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

bret4 said:


> I no longer have 77 in my guide. Haven't seen it on the other channels people are talking about. Maybe it was all a test and it's not going to be a new channel yet.


---------------
It shows up on my HR20-700 as channel # 98....it says "upcoming NGC HD sneak peek # 5. My TV which has a built-in D* tuner(MPEG2 only), shows
nothing...no hint of it!
The first listing of it has a Mon. 3/19 showing at 6AM-6:44AM title: Explorer:Ultimate Hippo(Obvious
Hippo story)


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Mostly through broadband. The most popular content will be downloaded via satellite to the DVR's hard drive.


Cool - are they going to provide you with the broadband adapter for the DVR or will you have to get it yourself? How soon is soon?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> Cool - are they going to provide you with the broadband adapter for the DVR or will you have to get it yourself? How soon is soon?


The HR20, which is the only receiver that has been confirmed to do VOD fully at this time, already has an Ethernet port built-in. As for the other receivers, nobody knows. Soon is probably measured in weeks, for the Cutting Edge program at least.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

moonman said:


> ---------------
> It shows up on my HR20-700 as channel # 98....it says "upcoming NGC HD sneak peek # 5. My TV which has a built-in D* tuner(MPEG2 only), shows
> nothing...no hint of it!
> The first listing of it has a Mon. 3/19 showing at 6AM-6:44AM title: Explorer:Ultimate Hippo(Obvious
> Hippo story)


Now it shows up on my HR20 this morning on 98. Go figure!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw it on channel 98 on my HR10-250 last night, so I set it to record sneak peek #5 at 6AM this morning. It was recording when I got up, then at about 6:22 the screen went black but it was still recording. I checked back about 5-10 minutes later and the D* logo was displaying. I also set it to record sneak peek #6 at 7AM on channel 98 and it was recording OK when I checked about 7:05 right before I left for work. I'll playback both recordings tonight to see what I actually got.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Somewhere in this forum one or two weeks back, there was a statement that NGHD was parttime startup testing on ch. 77 but would be moved to ch. 98. That has apparently been done and ch. 95 is also in the guide with programming. Both show only "DIRECTV HD Channel 9x" for channel info.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Donnie Byrd said:


> It now shows on Channel 98 in the guide. Tab left to the channel number and select "info", you will then see the episodes listed.


Thanks!


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

loudo said:


> I should have said the fulltime *HD* RSNs are that way.
> 
> Hope they all go to CONUS when they go full time HD. That would beef up the RSN Sports package.


So is Comcast Chicago CONUS? Is it MPEG4? Directv's website also claims that the Cubs are in HD while the White Sox are not?? I am a confused DISH sub right now, waiting for my HD RSN's.

BTW...Galapagos was the Best show I have seen in ages!!! and in glorious HD on DISH ...jaw-dropping stunning HD...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

SWTESTER said:


> I am a confused DISH sub right now


Obviously, you're not posting anywhere near where you should be.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

SWTESTER said:


> So is Comcast Chicago CONUS? Is it MPEG4? Directv's website also claims that the Cubs are in HD while the White Sox are not??


Chicago's RSN is in HD right now on D* but the PQ is pretty poor most of the time. It's channel 640 but the trick is that there are two 640's. It'll be the one that the HR20 doesn't tune directly. You have to manually change the channel. The Sox are in HD, I watch them all the time. They'll mostlikely be on 26 UIC or 9 again this year as I've already seen a few pre-season games.

95 has been around for quite some time. They've carried HD NFL games when it was on The NFL Network those few times... and you'll catch NHL and other things on that channel. I don't think it's really designated for just one network show.

All of that but I really should say :imwith: ooops, wrong sign :backtotop


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried to record one of the "Sneak Peaks" again [#5] about Hippos from Channel 98. My History shows that it was cancelled because the channel disappeared..again.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

mikeny said:


> I tried to record one of the "Sneak Peaks" again [#5] about Hippos from Channel 98. My History shows that it was cancelled because the channel disappeared..again.


This is getting frustrating!

Either have the sneak peak on or off, but don't keep moving it around and making it almost impossible to record.

What's the point?!


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Kapeman said:


> This is getting frustrating!
> 
> Either have the sneak peak on or off, but don't keep moving it around and making it almost impossible to record.
> 
> What's the point?!


Thank you! I wish they could find another way to do this because it hasn't worked. D*: Thank you for trying but this is just wrong. With my limited understanding of the bandwidth constraints, I would still think they could locate a consistent part-time transponder (there's a paradox!) and KEEP IT THERE...at least until the recording is complete.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Kapeman said:


> This is getting frustrating!
> 
> Either have the sneak peak on or off, but don't keep moving it around and making it almost impossible to record.
> 
> What's the point?!


I got #6, about the Hippos, on Friday afternoon. It recorded 22 minutes & then just stops. There are two entries in _My Playlist_. One for 43 minutes (it's really 22) & one for 0 minutes. Both were recorded at the same time.

The quality of the 22 minutes (no commercials) I saw was a little spotty. Most of it was pretty good & there were a few scenes that were breathtaking. I did see a little macroblocking though. I can't wait for this to go full time!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lovswr said:


> I got #6, about the Hippos, on Friday afternoon. It recorded 22 minutes & then just stops. There are two entries in _My Playlist_. One for 43 minutes (it's really 22) & one for 0 minutes. Both were recorded at the same time.


I was watching the Hippos one live on my H20 yesterday afternoon. The broadcast actually stopped about 22 minutes in.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I was watching the Hippos one live on my H20 yesterday afternoon. The broadcast actually stopped about 22 minutes in.


Just played it back and noticed that also. Then at about the 35 or 36 minute mark the DirecTV screen came on.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

loudo said:


> Just played it back and noticed that also. Then at about the 35 or 36 minute mark the DirecTV screen came on.


Same here. Will be repeated early in the morning along with 2 other episodes. 4 am central my time.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm watching sneak peek #7 right now, it's susposed to be on 98 but that channel has a black screen, it is actually showing on channel 101!

_EDIT:_19 min in to the show it changed from channel 101 to channel 98!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't get this "Sneak Peek" thing with this channel. I haven't tried it myself, other than trying to record one of them the other day. That one was blank. I haven't wanted to duplicate the futility over and over again.

All I read on here is that if people see it, it cuts out at some point. Latest post says one channel for a while, then another.

WTF good is a "Sneak Peek" if it either doesn't happen, goes black half-way through, or jumps around from one channel to another??? If D* wants to play with things for a while, good - play all you want - leave it out of the guide. Don't make it sound like you're doing us a favor. And if you want to do us a favor and give us a sneak peek, put it on one channel, at the time advertised, and leave it the heck alone???


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree......leave it alone. Why don't they drop all the dang PPV channels?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I agree......leave it alone. Why don't they drop all the dang PPV channels?


Simple, $$$$$$$


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I agree......leave it alone. Why don't they drop all the dang PPV channels?


Agree, I have not rented one in 10 years of having D*. Even gotten comp free rentals and never used them. But, I guess some people do, or else they would be gone by now. I can wait a few more weeks and see the same movies on HBO, SHO, Max or Starz.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I might buy a PPV movie if it could match the DVD's:

picture quality
Dobly Digital sound
anamorphic widescreen


----------



## sequoiadean (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree - I would consider buying HD PPV movies, but no way would I ever buy SD PPV movies.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've recorded 5 "Sneak Peek" shows now and all have been amazing to watch. I can't wait until this channel comes out full time! The channel has moved to 98 FYI.


----------

